# Here's a bad decision



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

Okay, so I'm sure I'll get roasted in here from time to time, but I may also get help so I'm willing to take the risk (for now, haha).
Not to steal away from the limelight of any other dating pursuit logs, but I need help.
Some may know I greatly struggle when it comes to men and dating, but its come to a peak, and I am desperate to find something good.
I was in a very unhealthy situation for almost 9 years, and I've never been in a real relationship. I cannot go back to this other person , and I am more determined than ever to move on forever.
But I need to figure out what the hell I'm doing wrong, and potentially get advice as I try to put myself out there.
I go on dating apps and I end up scaring the crap out of myself, and then I go back to that other guy. Over and over, I do not want that to happen this time..

So some negatives working against me first:
I have bad social anxiety, and get extremely uncomfortable at the thought of meeting up. BUT this ill force myself out of.
I dont have a vax pass , so I can't just meet at a bar . This is an issue , and in cold weather I'm not sure where the best place to socialize is .
I'm 35 and I have a 15 year old who is mostly out with friends. Pretty nice kid , but still could be a deal breaker for some people. Though a lot of people in my age range have kids.
I also notice most people want to travel, and I'm not super into that. I want to save money and I dont have many holiday days off work.
I prefer to just workout for fun, go for hikes, or play video games. Again, this seems to be a deterrent as well. I'm not sure.
On the plus side, I'm honest and caring. Don't care about money or appearances all that much. I just really like to laugh and keep things simple.
Looks wise I'm not too picky. I've been attracted to all sorts of people the second they make me laugh.
Okay , so , let's do this thing. Effing help me stop failing with men!!


----------



## TomJ (Feb 2, 2022)

I dont see anything immediately concerning, obviously having an almost grown kid is something of note, but plenty of people date with kids. 

Id say just be patient, it takes time to find someone you vibe with well, and dont get discouraged or think youre too picky just because it takes a while. Theres a lot of people out there, its only natural that there are fewer good matches then there are bad ones. 

bar meetups are overrated IMO, its okay to end up at a bar, but ive had better experiences starting elsewhere and if the night goes well to check out a bar. given that you don't have your communist permission slip id probably just forget bars. 

Try a gym date or a hike once weather gets nicer, the woman im dating now started as a gym date. Nice low pressure first date at a familiar place (your gym) feel comfortable and guarantees that whoever you take on a gym date is at least in line with you on the activity side of things.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 2, 2022)

Every man has his own little things he likes just as every woman does. To be successful in a relationship requires honesty, commitment, compromise and a lot of work. Start off on the right foot by: Being yourself, Don't talk about your ex, Show interest in him (make sure he is not all about himself too), ask about his likes and dislikes and tell him yours..honestly..If there are too many differences part ways and move on. If there are enough similarities move forward and see where it leads. Do not force a relationship where you have to bend too much, or that will require him to bend too much. Guys like their toys and to have "guy time" do not take that away from him because he will resent you for it.


----------



## Yano (Feb 2, 2022)

Ya had me at video games ! I asked the wife but she said I couldn't keep ya ,, she's so mean. She's like yeah yeah you promise to feed her and play with her but the first night its raining , I'm the one going to be taking her for a walk .....  

Ok in all seriousness , Like Tom brought up A gym date or brunch thing , slip in your a gamer  maybe they are too then you can spend a few hours with them on discord and can hear if they are a whackadoo or a weirdo , less anxiety and the chance to log off ... not sure how dating works these days the mrs and i been together 30 years so im more than a bit rusty when it comes to whats hip and trendy. 

Good Luck with it kiddo , you seem like a real good egg with a fun sense of humor. Hope you find some one that deserves ya


----------



## TomJ (Feb 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> slip in your a gamer  maybe they are too then you can spend a few hours with them on discord and can hear if they are a whackadoo or a weirdo , less anxiety and the chance to log off



in all my dating, i always just assumed basically no women played video games, it never even occurred to me to do a discord date. thats not a bad idea considering so many more guys play games then women.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

Vax pass made me laugh .. Any girl can get a guy any time they want . Getting laid is even easier


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay, so I'm sure I'll get roasted in here from time to time, but I may also get help so I'm willing to take the risk (for now, haha).
> Not to steal away from the limelight of any other dating pursuit logs, but I need help.
> Some may know I greatly struggle when it comes to men and dating, but its come to a peak, and I am desperate to find something good.
> I was in a very unhealthy situation for almost 9 years, and I've never been in a real relationship. I cannot go back to this other person , and I am more determined than ever to move on forever.
> ...




You remind me very much of a very good friend of mine.  
Same age, similar circumstances as your in now when I first met her.     

Finding a guy with no baggage that's going to be good with yours will be a bit tough.   But by no means impossible. 

The biggest thing in my opinion would be to radiate confidence.  A woman with her shit together and confident in herself is going to be attractive to all of us male humans.      

That said, single guys in that age range are something of a paradox.  Because they're all going to have quirks. 

Let me ask you, in your workplace, how do you get along with the men you work with?      A good trustworthy married or single guy friend could help out alot with weeding out duds and finding good prospects.   

Just something to consider. 

I actually introduced my friend I mentioned earlier to the guy she's been married to now for the past six or seven years.   They seem to be doing good.  She also had a 14 year old son at the time who's now over 20 and he was divorced with two daughters.  

She seems very happy and I'm glad of that.    Anyway we met working together and I had kids about the same age as her son and we've been friends ever since.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

You also had me at video games. None of what you wrote would be a problem for me; anxiety doesn't bother me and most of what you listed are my go to things to do. Sorry, I'm not much help in the constructive criticism department 😢.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> You remind me very much of a very good friend of mine.
> Same age, similar circumstances as your in now when I first met her.
> 
> Finding a guy with no baggage that's going to be good with yours will be a bit tough.   But by no means impossible.
> ...


I feel like I get along with guys in the work place well. My previous job was in office,  but to be honest there was like one straight guy there hahah. 
My new job is all work from home so I can chat a bit with people,  but we never really become friends because everyone is in their own world when you work from home.
Id find a lot of this easier if I could just be out and about like normal.  
Being in office was mentally my healthiest time. I felt happy and confident. 
Now I dont know if I can say that. I know confidence is a huge factor in what attracts a man,  but mine needs work at this point. 

With that said, I dont do the Instagram,  snap chat  , filter bs. So I may have more self assurance than I realize.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You also had me at video games. None of what you wrote would be a problem for me; anxiety doesn't bother me and most of what you listed are my go to things to do. Sorry, I'm not much help in the constructive criticism department 😢.


See this also makes me ask, are there really that many men who want travel and adventures , or are they full of crap

Shouldn't there be more video game, home bodies around ?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Now I dont know if I can say that. I know confidence is a huge factor in what attracts a man,  but mine needs work at this point.
> 
> With that said, I dont do the Instagram,  snap chat  , filter bs. So I may have more self assurance than I realize.


Confidence helps... but what really gets me going is when a woman makes me laugh my ass off. Like genuine laughs from deep down in my belly. I'll go from thinking "she's cool", to having goo goo eyes all of a sudden.

Everyone's sense of humor is different though, so not sure this is something you can practice and expect consistent success. For example, I have a darker sense of humor... and that can be territory most don't want to tread through right away 😅


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Vax pass made me laugh .. Any girl can get a guy any time they want . Getting laid is even easier


That's just not the case haha. I am healthy , decent enough looking woman with a good job and a good sense of humor and I cannot for the life of me figure this out


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> See this also makes me ask, are there really that many men who want travel and adventures , or are they full of crap
> 
> Shouldn't there be more video game, home bodies around ?


Again, depends on the person. I've done my share of traveling, but at heart I've always kind of been more of a home body and video game nerd.

When I was younger my homebody-ness made me feel like it made me less attractive to women. I always thought women liked more extroverted men, and that just isn't me.


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Remove your negativity and you have a solid dating profile.

There are men who would find all of these as attractive attributes. Plenty of men want to travel, but for instance my brother says that but hasn’t gone anywhere for a few years pre-Covid and plays games all day. Likewise I have a photographer friend who does travel but meeting a solid homebody he would stop immediately because he loves nights in.

Every person has things they like and dislike. You have great qualities and can find someone without much difficulty if you present yourself honestly and confidently.

Plenty of men are shy and would be fine with a shy gal, other men are gregarious and would do the socializing for you.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Feb 2, 2022)

So you like the gym and hiking. How do you feel about hunting, 4 wheeling/atv riding, camping and board games(ultimate deal breaker here)?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2022)

When I got back out there after my first marriage took a colossal shit, I made sure of one thing.  I was going to be accepted for who and what I am.  Granted, for me, I was in no hurry for a relationship.  Meaningless hook-ups were cool for a while.  Along came this one lady who I thought we'd just have a good time.  She let me know quickly that she was not someone to just be "played" with.  

She is now my wife and we've been together six years.  In these six years she has never asked me to be anything other than what I am.  

That long winded anecdote is just to say be yourself.  Listen to your music, play your video games, do what makes you happy.  I have some really good friends in Scotland that I met on Xbox live.  Many more all over the US.

Everyone want to be loved.  Don't sacrifice who you are to gain favor with someone.  

If that advice doesn't help just consider the source...


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> So you like the gym and hiking. How do you feel about hunting, 4 wheeling/atv riding, camping and board games(ultimate deal breaker here)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Are you trying to play cupid with Jenn and Nissan? 😅


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> So you like the gym and hiking. How do you feel about hunting, 4 wheeling/atv riding, camping and board games(ultimate deal breaker here)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I like board games, but no I'm not into camping or those things. I dont care if he wants to go out and do it though. But like I said, I mostly just like to exercise and then chill at home with a fun dinner and an action movie or something.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> See this also makes me ask, are there really that many men who want travel and adventures , or are they full of crap
> 
> Shouldn't there be more video game, home bodies around ?


They are completely full of shit.  Those fucking yoga mountain top dating profile pics are all bullshit.  We just want to chill.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> When I got back out there after my first marriage took a colossal shit, I made sure of one thing.  I was going to be accepted for who and what I am.  Granted, for me, I was in no hurry for a relationship.  Meaningless hook-ups were cool for a while.  Along came this one lady who I thought we'd just have a good time.  She let me know quickly that she was not someone to just be "played" with.
> 
> She is now my wife and we've been together six years.  In these six years she has never asked me to be anything other than what I am.
> 
> ...


This advice is 100% absolutely perfect IMO.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> When I got back out there after my first marriage took a colossal shit, I made sure of one thing.  I was going to be accepted for who and what I am.  Granted, for me, I was in no hurry for a relationship.  Meaningless hook-ups were cool for a while.  Along came this one lady who I thought we'd just have a good time.  She let me know quickly that she was not someone to just be "played" with.
> 
> She is now my wife and we've been together six years.  In these six years she has never asked me to be anything other than what I am.
> 
> ...


I love this advice  , thank you


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

Also, stop rating your level of adventurousness.

I love a good Costco date where we admire giant strudel, buy a cheesecake, touch towels , and eat chicken bakes in the food court before going home to stream a movie.

I also want to fly to the beaches of Thailand, rent a catamaran, and finish with a couples massage.

Both are adventures and both bring me contentment.

You just prefer adventures in the same few ZIP Codes and that’s great too.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Feb 2, 2022)

It sounds to me that maybe the types of guys you think you are into, you aren’t actually into. Honestly you sounds like a great person to me. And I think many people on here feel the same way.

Make your first date something you want to do, not something you think you’re supposed to do. If you wanna hike, have your first date on a hike (in as public of a place as you can do something like that of course. No need to go into some remote place with some stranger). Or go to an arcade and play video games.

That’s my 2 cents anyways


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> It sounds to me that maybe the types of guys you think you are into, you aren’t actually into. Honestly you sounds like a great person to me. And I think many people on here feel the same way.
> 
> Make your first date something you want to do, not something you think you’re supposed to do. If you wanna hike, have your first date on a hike (in as public of a place as you can do something like that of course. No need to go into some remote place with some stranger). Or go to an arcade and play video games.
> 
> That’s my 2 cents anyways


I vote Arcade!!! If it's big enough, then you can pretend like you're hiking indoors 😎


----------



## TomJ (Feb 2, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> So you like the gym and hiking. How do you feel about hunting, 4 wheeling/atv riding, camping and board games(ultimate deal breaker here)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


more important question is, how soon does she want kids.


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> They are completely full of shit.  Those fucking yoga mountain top dating profile pics are all bullshit.  We just want to chill.


No shit, right! 

Travelling would be cool and all, but we're adults with jobs, and that crap is expensive!!!


----------



## TomJ (Feb 2, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Also, stop rating your level of adventurousness.
> 
> I love a good Costco date where we admire giant strudel, buy a cheesecake, touch towels , and eat chicken bakes in the food court before going home to stream a movie.
> 
> ...


No offence DT, Love you brother. 
but holy shit was that gay. Im not saying youre wrong, all those things sound good, but god damn lmao


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 2, 2022)

In order to give you the best advice Im gonna need your phone number, your address and a few pictures.  PM please.  TY and good luck!


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> No offence DT, Love you brother.
> but holy shit was that gay. Im not saying youre wrong, all those things sound good, but god damn lmao


“Touch towels” maybe. But that’s because I needed new towels.

But come on, there’s nothing homo about ogling the baked goods or cheesecake.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 2, 2022)

I like what you said about the looks and appearances..
The biggest thing that matters… can you laugh together and does he make you feel good about yourself. Kids are not a deal breaker. The thing that could be a deal breaker is if your teenager has behavioral issues. That could be stressful for a man. If he is really into a women but she has a kid who is disrespectful to you it puts the man in a bad spot.. they want to help but at the same time it is not there obligation.

Best. If this guy you keep going back too makes you feel like shit and you keep going back. 
Why. Is it loneliness?
Is it sex.?
 Is it  the fact it is habit.?
Do you like the Chaos and drama.

It is ok to be by yourself.
Who wants chaos drama.

Sit back and relax.. everything happens for a reason.. good people find good people eventually..
It’s probably better to meet someone thru people you know. That way they are already vetted and you know about them…
Hope it works out🤙


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Are you trying to play cupid with Jenn and Nissan?


I thought it was a good idea but she likes boards game and doesn't like the other stuff...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> more important question is, how soon does she want kids.


Never haha. I absolutely do not want anymore kids.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I feel like I get along with guys in the work place well. My previous job was in office,  but to be honest there was like one straight guy there hahah.
> My new job is all work from home so I can chat a bit with people,  but we never really become friends because everyone is in their own world when you work from home.
> Id find a lot of this easier if I could just be out and about like normal.
> Being in office was mentally my healthiest time. I felt happy and confident.
> ...



Then get out and about
Sounds stupid, but just go on a lot of dates and shit.
Just dont try and change.yourself or your perspective for someone else.
Try someone out... you dont like him?
Gone
Next.
Use an app, find one specifically for people around our age (30s, 40s)

I was single for a long fucking time... until I found my wife... but it's pretty weird.. but when you find someone that matches... there isnt any bullshit like when we were young.
We play it straight and lay it all out there



dted23 said:


> “Touch towels” maybe. But that’s because I needed new towels.
> 
> But come on, there’s nothing homo about ogling the baked goods or cheesecake.



lmao
I love buying an entire cheesecake.
1 month until bulk... then cheesecake will reign supreme


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I like what you said about the looks and appearances..
> The biggest thing that matters… can you laugh together and does he make you feel good about yourself. Kids are not a deal breaker. The thing that could be a deal breaker is if your teenager has behavioral issues. That could be stressful for a man. If he is really into a women but she has a kid who is disrespectful to you it puts the man in a bad spot.. they want to help but at the same time it is not there obligation.
> 
> Best. If this guy you keep going back too makes you feel like shit and you keep going back.
> ...


I'm sure there are lots of reasons I go back.
I loved him a lot and kept hoping things could work. He's a severe alcoholic and a narcissist so good luck to me on that dream lol . We just laughed a lot,  and he was like me in that he preferred to just stay in , go to bed early,  ect ect. But ya,  I think its done. He was never faithful and didn't treat me well, but I kept hoping it would improve. I dont see that happening anymore. 
I feel I'm actually capable of moving on, now , so that's a good step at least


----------



## Yano (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> See this also makes me ask, are there really that many men who want travel and adventures , or are they full of crap
> 
> Shouldn't there be more video game, home bodies around ?


I travel quite a bit actually ....  by dinosaur !! 
I think youll find alot of guys game way more than they let on.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> I travel quite a bit actually ....  by dinosaur !!



I prefer to take the car keys with me while I escape Camp Crystal Lake in the boat.


----------



## RISE (Feb 2, 2022)

Move out of your state and go to one with no vax mandate.  That will open up more possibilities for you.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I like board games, but no I'm not into camping or those things. I dont care if he wants to go out and do it though. But like I said, I mostly just like to exercise and then chill at home with a fun dinner and an action movie or something.





Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I'm sure there are lots of reasons I go back.
> I loved him a lot and kept hoping things could work. He's a severe alcoholic and a narcissist so good luck to me on that dream lol . We just laughed a lot,  and he was like me in that he preferred to just stay in , go to bed early,  ect ect. But ya,  I think its done. He was never faithful and didn't treat me well, but I kept hoping it would improve. I dont see that happening anymore.
> I feel I'm actually capable of moving on, now , so that's a good step at least




You're a catch Jen.  A good one.  And that's all bullshit aside.

Get out there in person, and try to meet people.  I know it's exhausting , with your social anxiety, because it's not like you hate people, I can tell you don't, you actually like people, they just wear you out with their various energies.  That's totally understandable for a person who puts in the effort to look inside the people who connect with them rather than just stare at the outside.
That's why you stayed in a toxic relationship for so long, your a woman who looks at the good things and tries to focus on those and hopes they can outweigh the bad.  Sometimes they just don't.   And you learned that.  But you still can't help but look for the good in people. Can you?

But your trying to do something and meet someone.  And that's work.   And work isn't always pleasant or easy, you know that as well as any of us.

You get yourself out there, and there's no doubt at all the guys will be chasing you.
Hell, look at our boy @nissan11   here he is looking for someone and anybody he sees he focuses on the bad, because their not his mommy.    And he's still seeing people regularly.

Put in the work lady.  It'll pay off. You're a genuine person of good integrity and down to earth roots.  You'll find what you need.

But, I do recommend a good guy friend.  Either a good happily married platonic friend that cares about you, or maybe a gay guy like @dted23 

A man that can be your friend and help out in those awkward social moments but still be objective and on your side.


----------



## DF (Feb 2, 2022)

Sweet! another dating thread where we can see @Hughinn's dating advice! 

Keep it coming buddy!


----------



## shackleford (Feb 2, 2022)

DF said:


> Sweet! another dating thread where we can see @Hughinn's dating advice!
> 
> Keep it coming buddy!


----------



## Toadzyyy (Feb 2, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> So you like the gym and hiking. How do you feel about hunting, 4 wheeling/atv riding, camping and board games(ultimate deal breaker here)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk





TomJ said:


> more important question is, how soon does she want kids.


Also if she is okay with nosebleeds during sex.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Toadzyyy said:


> Also if she is okay with nosebleeds during sex.


Excellent jab... you go immediately to the top of the list of people I like 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I'm sure there are lots of reasons I go back.
> I loved him a lot and kept hoping things could work. He's a severe alcoholic and a narcissist so good luck to me on that dream lol . We just laughed a lot,  and he was like me in that he preferred to just stay in , go to bed early,  ect ect. But ya,  I think its done. He was never faithful and didn't treat me well, but I kept hoping it would improve. I dont see that happening anymore.
> I feel I'm actually capable of moving on, now , so that's a good step at least


You best take care. As you may be ready to finally move on, he may not be. 
If he is a alcoholic he will always latch on and promises it will be better. He will sober up for a bit and say thing will change. You let your guard down go back and he will go back to what he knows the drink.. . Then you will be hurt and stuck in the vicious cycle.. if you gonna stay gone, stay gone. It takes a lot of strength for that..
Unless he is getting real help for his alcoholism he will always be the same person… and even then if he is making a solid effort to get sober he needs to do that in his own. You don’t owe him to guide him thru that.. if your dome then let it be done. 
And believe me getting sober takes work…
So you owe it to yourself to be happy and live your best life… 
Be you and focus on yourself and your mental and physical well being..
It may take time to meet someone or someone’s but you will know when it’s time… 
Geezzz .. You got me Dr Phill’n over here.😂😂😂😂✌️🤙


----------



## TomJ (Feb 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Excellent jab... you go immediately to the top of the list of people I like


Was that on one of the 100 pages I missed in Nissans thread?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn, if you didn't live in another country I would totally go on a date with you, if you'd have me. 

Keep at it. Don't give up.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

I read all of your situation and skimmed over some of the responses.  You should first enjoy being with yourself.  Finding the right relationship takes time and when you least expect it.  When you are getting to know people, not as a date, but just getting to know them, you should take interest in the experiences of meeting new people and leave it at that.  If you go into getting to know someone with a motive, it may backfire and won't seem as genuine.  The right person will accept all you have and all that restricts you so that things shouldn't be a big deal to the right person.  If they are, then it is not the right person.  Take you time and don't expect it.  Be chill....


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 3, 2022)

I guess I feel like I've wasted a lot of time, and part of me has a sense of urgency to hurry up and be happy with someone so I don't have to worry about that guy destroying my soul anymore.
And yes, I'm aware that isn't healthy or fair to anyone I start trying to get involved with.
I can confidently say I do love all of the things that I've made my single life about. I love my workout routine,  my job is rewarding,  I wish my son wanted to hang more lol, but what can ya do.
I need to take this slowly though, I'll admit. I should work on catching myself when I start to feel rushed or impatient.
I'm also looking at things a little backwards thinking someone would only accept these things about me if they love me , but how could they love me if they don't accept these things.
Patience is key I suppose. I've just resigned up for tinder and hinge so ill have to wait and see what progresses day by day.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Was that on one of the 100 pages I missed in Nissans thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


It happened pretty early on in the thread. I would guess somewhere between page 15 and page 40.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I guess I feel like I've wasted a lot of time, and part of me has a sense of urgency to hurry up and be happy with someone so I don't have to worry about that guy destroying my soul anymore.
> And yes, I'm aware that isn't healthy or fair to anyone I start trying to get involved with.
> I can confidently say I do love all of the things that I've made my single life about. I love my workout routine,  my job is rewarding,  I wish my son wanted to hang more lol, but what can ya do.
> I need to take this slowly though, I'll admit. I should work on catching myself when I start to feel rushed or impatient.
> ...


I got tired of those dating sites (which is how I've met my exes); finally, in 2012, I met a friend @synagogue who eventually became my husband years later.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I'm also looking at things a little backwards thinking someone would only accept these things about me if they love me , but how could they love me if they don't accept these things.


I'm not a relationship expert but...

I hope you can step back and realize your own worth without needing someone to validate you by accepting whatever part of you you think isnt acceptable. You have to know who you are and that you are awesome. Have that confidence in yourself. Confidence is attractive. If they can't handle you, fuck em. They arent worth your valuable time anyway.


Love yourself, and be yourself. Get out of your comfort zone and have some fun exploring dating again. Don't fixate on finding love right away, just have fun and enjoy the experience!

I wish you the best!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 3, 2022)

The irony of me posting in this thread while drunk is palpable. But I probably will get distracted and not post it anyway.  Dog is raising hell about an owl or something. 

My credentials: I'm the smartest man ALIVE. 

My advice: while I don't necessarily say "ditch the dating apps," sometimes it's best. Especially when you are "in a hurry" to find someone. If some were restating this in a disparaging way, they might say "desperate." I didn't say it...but some might. 

Dating over an app has a "low energy barrier for entry." It's low energy to get into a relationship...just as easy to get out.  The statistics on internet dating tell no lies. High turnover rate. And given that youre likely to be "clingy"....being as how your next relationship is you second relationship EVER, you're likely to need a higher percentage method of selection....or you'll hold on to someone who either won't hold on to you--or worse, you'll hold on to something not worth having. 

You said so much yourself: "bullshit mountaintop yoga kayak profiles" when they really just checked the box that it's something that they may at some point in their life be potentially interested in possibly doing if they get bored--plus it looked cool. But... nonetheless--they checked the "outdoorsy" box. 

Your best bet is a hiking or biking club to find those types of people. Conservation clubs and the like. Those people DO bike and hike. 

To find people that share your interests, communally do those interests. It'll help the social anxiety just mingling. Plus, you'll meet platonically, at least initially. No pressure so you won't act like you're a level 1 dating prospect like you would at the bar you're not allowed into (congrats on being vax pass free...me too...and I'm single...so if you ever wanted to get together...jk...I'm not even allowed in Canada anymore, probably). 

You don't have to take that advice, but it's solid. If you choose not to take it, have "exit criteria" for the bums that have 10 profiles on 7 apps. 

Next piece of advice I'll give is ditch the "older man mentor" bullshit advice. Men compare other men to themselves and love having women need them. Your "mentor" will run off other men, that don't "measure up" (because he will compare your potential suitors to himself--and he's "the best") so you rely on him forever. And he'll pay you the compliment of "you're too good for him" to placate you all the while. Plus, men rarely befriend women they wouldn't sleep with, so buyer beware. 

Get a nosey married chick. A busybody. Not a single chick, as she'll want you to be single too. A busybody won't be able to leave your life alone for long enough not to plan your wedding floral arrangements before your first date even happens. Also, buyer beware. But you can fix that problem with a dude on your arm at a later date.

Men are fairly simple machines. We hate baggage, but you can fix it. DO NOT FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE TALK ABOUT YOUR EX LIKE HE'S SOME SORT OF DRUG ADDICTION OR YOU WILL BE SINGLE FOREVER. The line about him is simply: "a long term relationship that became sort of platonic and we eventually just drifted apart." You damn well better learn to lie about it too...as white lies are essentially "social lubricant."

Men think about relationships very sexually, at least initially. You talk about your ex like you couldn't let go and his mind will picture half underwear model and half horse....guess which is the bottom half. 

I went on a date with a woman that said this: "me and my ex husband continued seeing each other after our divorce because he had some sort of hold on me." NOPE. "Check please." I'm not fighting some ghost on a pedestal. No man that is in demand would. 

Men are also more accepting of a woman's kids than a woman is of a man's kids, so a little reciprocity goes a long way. So I wouldn't worry too much there. You're in a peer group with some divorces and a few kids.  

Well, in a thread full of nebulous "walk with confidence" and "know your good enough and deserve the best" advice, I've proven that I'm better than everyone else by suggesting tangible things to do. So everyone else can kiss my ass. I'M THE BEST. 

J
O
L
I
V
E
R

Good luck. And if you shit post this...we're enemies for life.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The irony of me posting in this thread while drunk is palpable. But I probably will get distracted and not post it anyway.  Dog is raising hell about an owl or something.
> 
> My credentials: I'm the smartest man ALIVE.
> 
> ...



I was going to give you a like but gave you laugh instead because you are smart but not punctual.  Grammar and spelling to add, you let me down bro....


----------



## Joliver (Feb 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I was going to give you a like but gave you laugh instead because you are smart but not punctual.  Grammar and spelling to add, you let me down bro....



A Jewish grammar nazi. There's an oxymoron for the ages. Lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 3, 2022)

Sorry but I can’t help you on this. I’m in a long on and off relationship. 
I only get along with people who share the same interests, in this case fitness/bodybuilding.
That said I wouldn’t mind being alone. I’ve always been a bit asocial.


----------



## Yano (Feb 3, 2022)

We might need the expertise of silentlemon and humanbackhoe on this one. They are both up your way and run crews and know fellas. They might be able to point ya in the direction of a solid gent. Just not sure how far y'all are from each other like the back of my map says ,, Canada Is Big.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I guess I feel like I've wasted a lot of time, and part of me has a sense of urgency to hurry up and be happy with someone so I don't have to worry about that guy destroying my soul anymore.
> And yes, I'm aware that isn't healthy or fair to anyone I start trying to get involved with.
> I can confidently say I do love all of the things that I've made my single life about. I love my workout routine,  my job is rewarding,  I wish my son wanted to hang more lol, but what can ya do.
> I need to take this slowly though, I'll admit. I should work on catching myself when I start to feel rushed or impatient.
> ...


TINDER!!! WTF. No No No… Not going to find what you are looking for there… only one night stands and people that have issues.. Get off that shit…


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> We might need the expertise of silentlemon and humanbackhoe on this one. They are both up your way and run crews and know fellas. They might be able to point ya in the direction of a solid gent. Just not sure how far y'all are from each other like the back of my map says ,, Canada Is Big.



Our friends are either married.... or children stuck in mens bodies.

I've told my single friends...."I wouldn't recomend you to a crack head you fucking degenerate"

I'm in Toronto, home of the man bun, metro sexual fuck stick.

Backhoes closest neighbors are km away, and they're usually 80 years old on average.

I'll say this about the toronto dating eligibility scene....... I ended up meeting my wife in the exact opposite side of the world, as Toronto is typically a Liberal stronghold, devoid of logic.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The irony of me posting in this thread while drunk is palpable. But I probably will get distracted and not post it anyway.  Dog is raising hell about an owl or something.
> 
> My credentials: I'm the smartest man ALIVE.
> 
> ...



I actually thoroughly enjoyed this
Thank you and fucking bravo good sir


----------



## Yano (Feb 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> metro sexual fuck stick


Baaahahahaah ,, Dude I'm stealing that but don't worry I'll do ya proud ! ...
 What are you some kind of metro sexual fuck stick ? ! I'm ashamed I didn't come with that


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> We might need the expertise of silentlemon and humanbackhoe on this one. They are both up your way and run crews and know fellas. They might be able to point ya in the direction of a solid gent. Just not sure how far y'all are from each other like the back of my map says ,, Canada Is Big.



Just don’t ask evil uncle hughin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ftf (Feb 3, 2022)

I can't believe there aren't more volunteers on this thread! We've all seen your videos, so we know you're attractive. Come to Portland, and we will live happily ever after. I may not be as smart as Joliver, but I'm no dummy.  The only con I see is that I can't travel to Canada. Or is that a  pro?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

ftf said:


> I can't believe there aren't more volunteers on this thread! We've all seen your videos, so we know you're attractive. Come to Portland, and we will live happily ever after. I may not be as smart as Joliver, but I'm no dummy.  The only con I see is that I can't travel to Canada. Or is that a  pro?


Con


----------



## ftf (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks lemon, but there are no cons allowed in Canada.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

ftf said:


> Thanks lemon, but there are no cons allowed in Canada.



Actually the opposite 
If you're a criminal without a job, we give them a free apartment and a monthly cheque

I'm moving to Florida or Texas lol


----------



## flenser (Feb 3, 2022)

Asking for dating advise from a forum full of womanizing male bodybuilders doesn't seem like the best approach to finding a stable relationship. Gym, hikes and video games...  maybe you just need a dog.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 3, 2022)

flenser said:


> Asking for dating advise from a forum full of womanizing male bodybuilders doesn't seem like the best approach to finding a stable relationship. Gym, hikes and video games... maybe you just need a dog.


Are we turning this thread into a beastiality thread now too?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Feb 3, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The irony of me posting in this thread while drunk is palpable. But I probably will get distracted and not post it anyway. Dog is raising hell about an owl or something.
> 
> My credentials: I'm the smartest man ALIVE.
> 
> ...


Always a treat when joliver posts. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> TINDER!!! WTF. No No No… Not going to find what you are looking for there… only one night stands and people that have issues.. Get off that shit…


LOL. Well hinge is 40 bucks just to be usable!!! Thats bs.  Im only allowed to send a few likes a day if I don't pay, so ill send my likes , then go on tinder to like for free lol.
Its pretty gross there, lotta zoom in shirtless,  non monogamous,  profile types ..


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> LOL. Well hinge is 40 bucks just to be usable!!! Thats bs.  Im only allowed to send a few likes a day if I don't pay, so ill send my likes , then go on tinder to like for free lol.
> Its pretty gross there, lotta zoom in shirtless,  non monogamous,  profile types ..


Have you tried Bumble?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 3, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Have you tried Bumble?


Yes a few times. Its heavily political... as in far left profiles. Like everyone puts their vax status in their profile and has multiple mask selfies lol. I think me not having the passport wouldn't go over too well on there. 
Its super tough dating in this crap, honestly. Anyone who found their significant other before all this should consider themselves very lucky !!!


----------



## DF (Feb 3, 2022)

flenser said:


> Asking for dating advise from a forum full of womanizing male bodybuilders doesn't seem like the best approach to finding a stable relationship. Gym, hikes and video games...  maybe you just need a dog.



I don't know why but this kind of comment doesn't sit well with me.  Just because we are on this site doesn't mean we are all know nothing meatheads that lift heavy shit all day . 

There are some highly educated people here with lots of life experience.  Since I joined UG some 10 plus years ago.  I have made some real friends and none of them I would consider a meathead.


----------



## ftf (Feb 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Actually the opposite
> If you're a criminal without a job, we give them a free apartment and a monthly cheque
> 
> I'm moving to Florida or Texas lol


I would like to refer you to Solla Sollew, where they never have troubles, at least very few. It's a Dr. Seuss book. Florida and Texas have their own troubles.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

ftf said:


> I would like to refer you to Solla Sollew, where they never have troubles, at least very few. It's a Dr. Seuss book. Florida and Texas have their own troubles.



100%
But I've learned life is nothing more than a choice of which specific bullshit you want to deal with.
Instead of the idea of actually good or bad.

Loved that book btw.
Love when bro at the end is like "Lol, fuck this.. I have a club now.. what's up?"


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> LOL. Well hinge is 40 bucks just to be usable!!! Thats bs.  Im only allowed to send a few likes a day if I don't pay, so ill send my likes , then go on tinder to like for free lol.
> Its pretty gross there, lotta zoom in shirtless,  non monogamous,  profile types ..


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
Tinder has turned into POF.. I e never been on either one but I have friend's who have…


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 3, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Have you tried Bumble?


I thought tinder and bumble were fuck apps people use when they’re away from their s.o.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I thought tinder and bumble were fuck apps people use when they’re away from their s.o.


I don't know now.  When Bumble first started it was more geared toward relationships.  Men couldn't send messages even if they matched with a woman.  The woman had to send the first message, so that took a lot of creepers out of the game.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 3, 2022)

My wife had a female teacher she use to share a room with.. I believe the above is true. Only if the women wanted to connect. She would go on 20 min coffee meet ups on her breaks. That’s how she met her husband..


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 3, 2022)

Dating App/womanologist expert reporting in...what would you like to know..🤗


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> See this also makes me ask, are there really that many men who want travel and adventures , or are they full of crap
> 
> Shouldn't there be more video game, home bodies around ?


While my gf and me love to travel and adventure, that mostly happens on a local level except for a couple times a year. Most weekends are like our last one: cooking at home and binge-watching Netflix. What I'm saying is, just because people say they like to travel doesn't mean they are always traveling and like to stay in some, too.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> LOL. Well hinge is 40 bucks just to be usable!!! Thats bs.  Im only allowed to send a few likes a day if I don't pay, so ill send my likes , then go on tinder to like for free lol.
> Its pretty gross there, lotta zoom in shirtless,  non monogamous,  profile types ..


Hinge is useable free. You get 10 free likes a day. You will go through everyone in your search area in a few days.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 3, 2022)

I just had the perfect idea...💡
Let's roleplay...😼

I'll be a guy you matched with &/we'll go from there...🤗

Are you down me'lady? 
It'll be perfect.......FOR THE BOYZ!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just had the perfect idea...💡
> Let's roleplay...😼
> 
> I'll be a guy you matched with &/we'll go from there...🤗
> ...


Run he called you “me’lady”


----------



## flenser (Feb 3, 2022)

DF said:


> I don't know why but this kind of comment doesn't sit well with me.  Just because we are on this site doesn't mean we are all know nothing meatheads that lift heavy shit all day .
> 
> There are some highly educated people here with lots of life experience.  Since I joined UG some 10 plus years ago.  I have made some real friends and none of them I would consider a meathead.


No argument on the education and life experience part. At least you didn't deny the forum is full of womanizing male BBs : )


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 3, 2022)

flenser said:


> No argument on the education and life experience part. At least you didn't deny the forum is full of womanizing male BBs : )


I’m quite the feminist.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Run he called you “me’lady”



You must not know who "DarkusNightus" is 😈


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You must not know who "DarkusNightus" is 😈



Is he related to: Imperial Legate, Biggus Dickus?


----------



## flenser (Feb 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m quite the feminist.


I would have never guessed : )


RiR0 said:


> Jesus mindless you never let them on top.
> You bend them over and pull up a porn on your phone.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 3, 2022)

flenser said:


> I would have never guessed : )


It’s called sacrifice and lots of tren. Big girls need love too.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s called sacrifice and lots of tren. Big girls need love too.



You are a gentleman and a philanthropist sir


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is he related to: Imperial Legate, Biggus Dickus?



🤫....Tis thy name that shall not be spoketh aloud squire..


----------



## Send0 (Feb 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 🤫....Tis thy name that shall not be spoketh aloud squire..





silentlemon1011 said:


> Is he related to: Imperial Legate, Biggus Dickus?



Did someone call out my alias? 🤔


----------



## CJ (Feb 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Did someone call out my alias? 🤔


Limpus Noodlis


----------



## Send0 (Feb 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Limpus Noodlis


I can crack it like a whip while limp. Don't make me tear flesh from your bone sir. 😤


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I can crack it like a whip while limp. Don't make me tear flesh from your bone sir. 😤


This is getting kinky


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Did someone call out my alias? 🤔





Send0 said:


> I can crack it like a whip while limp. Don't make me tear flesh from your bone sir. 😤



I just snorted my protein shake because I read this shit while drinking it
Fuck you lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

I watched your youtube videos ..I know what the problem is ..Its not you your pretty good looking .Its the canadian men they got zero game when it comes to pulling girls..You need to move to nj a real new jersey man would have no problem and forget the anxiety we got xans


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn- I want a boyfriend

Bundy- Here's some drugs from new jersey

😭😭


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> That's just not the case haha. I am healthy , decent enough looking woman with a good job and a good sense of humor and I cannot for the life of me figure this out


You should date nissan, you both have no game 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m quite the feminist.


Did we ask for your opinion?


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 4, 2022)

Where are the YouTube videos for fuck sake? Deliver it nao!


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 4, 2022)

You need to increase your age research imho 40+ at least, much better 45. I mean at 35 you are getting old, you can't trust any man that is your age or younger to stick in a relationship with you, especially with a kid (what a horror story damn it!).

A 40 years old man with a good job etc can easily score 30 years old or younger women and without a kid, so sorry but no matter how much you train you can't beat age.

You need to be realistic, older men probably have already had a kid or two so they will not want more and you don't want more so it's a win win situation. 

For the rest what joliver said is the soundest advice you could get.
You keep stressing out you need to find the partner of your life you will be needy and scare everyone out. You have already a shit load of baggages with you, take it easy... It's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Yano (Feb 4, 2022)

I went to a house party for christ sakes ,,, looked outside she was laying by the pool adjusting the bottom of her bathing suit ,,, didn't go talk to her. Couldnt stop thinking about her over the next few days , found out who she was , where she worked , walked in told her what was up and that I couldn't get her out of my mind and asked her out on a date , and as ive told everyone ,, looked me up n down and gave me a less than confidence building smirk and ,,, sure why not .. 
Doesn't any one just see some one they cant stop thinking of any more and just asks them out ? Am I officially ,,,, ugh "old fashioned" ? Just buy a rose and hand it to some one beautiful and tip your hat ,, just to see if she wants to walk with you for a little while maybe stop for a coffee and talk ? ..... Good Lord I am my fathers Oldsmobile ....


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> I went to a house party for christ sakes ,,, looked outside she was laying by the pool adjusting the bottom of her bathing suit ,,, didn't go talk to her. Couldnt stop thinking about her over the next few days , found out who she was , where she worked , walked in told her what was up and that I couldn't get her out of my mind and asked her out on a date , and as ive told everyone ,, looked me up n down and gave me a less than confidence building smirk and ,,, sure why not ..
> Doesn't any one just see some one they cant stop thinking of any more and just asks them out ? Am I officially ,,,, ugh "old fashioned" ? Just buy a rose and hand it to some one beautiful and tip your hat ,, just to see if she wants to walk with you for a little while maybe stop for a coffee and talk ? ..... Good Lord I am my fathers Oldsmobile ....


If I'm not mistaken.  The whole COVID deal in Canada is worse than in the US.  You need a Vaxx passport or some shit to get anywhere.  Not good for the dating scene I would imagine.


----------



## Yano (Feb 4, 2022)

DF said:


> If I'm not mistaken.  The whole COVID deal in Canada is worse than in the US.  You need a Vaxx passport or some shit to get anywhere.  Not good for the dating scene I would imagine.


ah yeah i keep forgetting about that vax pass bullshit and all , there isnt that much of it around where we live here in the sticks.


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2022)

When I was single many years ago.  I was also a dad that was raising a little girl on my own.  I didn't get out much and no idea where to meet the ladies.  Too old for clubs and meeting a chick at a bar was not appealing.  I did try a dating site at one point.  This was just before everything was an app.

The whole deal was just a nightmare to me.  I recall seeing one chicks post with her tits out.  She said she was looking for a serious relationship & not a 1 night stand...LOL (Really, you are showing your tits right now....)

Also I am of the generation of men that watched Fatal Attraction.... scary shit!

I did end up meeting a woman while online gaming.  Yes, a real lady gaming..who'd have thought.

We dated for 6 years.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 4, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I watched your youtube videos ..I know what the problem is ..Its not you your pretty good looking .Its the canadian men they got zero game when it comes to pulling girls..You need to move to nj a real new jersey man would have no problem and forget the anxiety we got xans




I second the Canadian thing.  

I'm Louisiana Cajun and about five years ago took a trip to Quebec city and Montreal on a work/vacation trip because we thought it'd be cool.    

There's absolutely nothing similar about the people's and culture.  

In Louisiana you've got kinda a stubborn individualistic French/Cajun sorta culture based in the rural areas and in the cities it's more or less all American with a hint of Cajun here and there. 

In Quebec / Montreal the French/ Canadian culture was more of a beret / skinny jeans metrosexual parisian type fashion than a culture.  

Amd it was the rural areas that were all American with a French hint here and there.  

Completely different.   

I can see how a 35 year old hard working girl with a practical mentality would have a hard time dating in Canada.   It's more of a metrosexual urban hipster type place.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> See this also makes me ask, are there really that many men who want travel and adventures , or are they full of crap
> 
> Shouldn't there be more video game, home bodies around ?



Guys put all kinds of crap into their profiles, and maybe they even believe most of it. Traveling all the time is great if you're independently wealthy, but most people get several weeks vaca a year and do one trip at most. Plus, I don't consider vacationing "traveling" anyhow, although I'm probably in the minority.

Adventures are what you make. I do my offshore racing, which can be pretty exciting, and I enjoy trying new things, so I consider all that adventurous. You don't have to be a professional mountain climber or an international jewel thief. It's all relative to normal people of normal means.

If a guy claims to be adventurous, it's an opportunity. Ask for details. What was your last adventure? What was your greatest adventure? Great way to start a conversation and maybe he'll say something that interests you. If he just picked that because he thought it sounded good, you'll know pretty quick.



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Yes a few times. Its heavily political... as in far left profiles. Like everyone puts their vax status in their profile and has multiple mask selfies lol. I think me not having the passport wouldn't go over too well on there.
> Its super tough dating in this crap, honestly. Anyone who found their significant other before all this should consider themselves very lucky !!!



Thanks for the heads up, I had not tried Bumble yet. If I saw a profile pic of a masked woman that's going to be a hard pass. Mostly because it's amazingly stupid. She is hiding her face, or living in fear, or making a liberal statement. I have dated scared women and liberals, never ever works.

Come down to South Carolina! No vax nonsense, no mask nonsense, and I'll meet you for a drink ;-)


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 4, 2022)

Kraken said:


> If I saw a profile pic of a masked woman that's going to be a hard pass. Mostly because it's amazingly stupid. She is hiding her face, or living in fear, or making a liberal statement. I have dated scared women and liberals, never ever works.



Chicks that wear mask don't like to give head...


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 4, 2022)

DF said:


> If I'm not mistaken.  The whole COVID deal in Canada is worse than in the US.  You need a Vaxx passport or some shit to get anywhere.  Not good for the dating scene I would imagine.


This is absolutely correct.
The only place I can go is the grocery store and maybe like walk around a mall.
But of course I'd need a mask covering most of my face, not the best way to socialize or feel confident. 
I'm only allowed at my gym because I got lucky with the fitness manager , but let's keep that between us hahah.

Its seriously so fucked. Dating was hard before all this. Its super difficult right now. We've also had a really bad winter , like frost bite in minutes. So outdoor meetings aren't the best option either right now.

Don't get me wrong, my anxiety affects the potential as well, but the circumstances aren't helping either haha


----------



## Dex (Feb 4, 2022)

I got stuck on vax pass for a few minutes. Where are they actually doing this? My area doesn't even require masks and yours requires a vax pass? I would stay away from dating in an area like that. It gives me anxiety just thinking about it.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 4, 2022)

Dex said:


> I got stuck on vax pass for a few minutes. Where are they actually doing this? My area doesn't even require masks and yours requires a vax pass? I would stay away from dating in an area like that. It gives me anxiety just thinking about it.


Dude, I'm so jealous. Where do you live? I'm in Alberta, Canada. Most of Canada is like this from my understanding. Our prime Minister is a twat...
If I wanted to walk into a restaurant I'd have to wear a mask every minute I'm not eating and show proof of being "fully" vaccinated before entering. 
Bars, gyms, any city facilities... any social events lol all the same shit.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Our prime Minister is a twat...


Maybe if you all wear blackface he'll lighten up.


----------



## Dex (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Dude, I'm so jealous. Where do you live? I'm in Alberta, Canada. Most of Canada is like this from my understanding. Our prime Minister is a twat...
> If I wanted to walk into a restaurant I'd have to wear a mask every minute I'm not eating and show proof of being "fully" vaccinated before entering.
> Bars, gyms, any city facilities... any social events lol all the same shit.


Wow, that is crazy. I'm sorry to hear. I'm in the States. Some states are pretty crazy with their mandates but mine isn't. And we are doing better than most. My kids have been in school full time without masks since this whole thing began 2 years ago. Other areas hear this and keep saying "oh they are all going to die". Then I show them our numbers and that we have never been mandated and they shut up. LOL


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2022)

You're crazy if you're asking advice from this crowd. That said, I'll give my 2c.

You may have to kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Justin Trudeau is a pure nwo cuntbag


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Dude, I'm so jealous. Where do you live? I'm in Alberta, Canada. Most of Canada is like this from my understanding. Our prime Minister is a twat...
> If I wanted to walk into a restaurant I'd have to wear a mask every minute I'm not eating and show proof of being "fully" vaccinated before entering.
> Bars, gyms, any city facilities... any social events lol all the same shit.




When I was younger, I always thought of Canada as the wild frozen north.  Full of tough,  rugged, bearded men and strong independent women living life on thier own terms in the northern wilds.  

It was so very different to see.    I can believe the lockdowns.   

In East Texas and Louisiana,  there are no lockdowns outside of the French quarter in New Orleans.   No mask requirements,  nobody is going to ask for vaccinate status.   Nobody cares.  

I hope the Canadian people get that mess sorted out.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 4, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> When I was younger, I always thought of Canada as the wild frozen north.  Full of tough,  rugged, bearded men and strong independent women living life on thier own terms in the northern wilds.


What the hell gave you that idea?  Didn't you ever see Bullwinkle?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 4, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> When I was younger, I always thought of Canada as the wild frozen north.  Full of tough,  rugged, bearded men and strong independent women living life on thier own terms in the northern wilds.
> 
> It was so very different to see.    I can believe the lockdowns.
> 
> ...



Instead you came up, and saw a bunch of fucking fruitcake morons who are literally scared of snow.
Figure that out.

I mean, go up north and you'll still see what you mentioned, but it's getting rare these days.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 4, 2022)

Ok so as it stands right now I'm talking to 3 people mainly:
1 a guy I knew from high school I had a crush on , but he seems to still be a pothead 
2 a guy who is 31 but im actually attracted to him even though I doubt we have anything lifestyle wise in common 
3 a guy who is 36 that I'm not attracted to, but he works out  , goes to bed early and likes to workout. 
So you're welcome for the update you never asked for lol


----------



## Kraken (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so as it stands right now I'm talking to 3 people mainly:
> 1 a guy I knew from high school I had a crush on , but he seems to still be a pothead
> 2 a guy who is 31 but im actually attracted to him even though I doubt we have anything lifestyle wise in common
> 3 a guy who is 36 that I'm not attracted to, but he works out  , goes to bed early and likes to workout.
> So you're welcome for the update you never asked for lol


All very poor options. Jen, DON'T SETTLE!  Is there a big hurry?

What are you looking for, someone to date but nothing serious, or a life partner? If the former, well those are still poor options but if the later, then cut those guys off before you're heading down a path you know you don't want to take.

Have confidence in your own worth, and don't sell yourself short or cheap.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so as it stands right now I'm talking to 3 people mainly:
> 1 a guy I knew from high school I had a crush on , but he seems to still be a pothead
> 2 a guy who is 31 but im actually attracted to him even though I doubt we have anything lifestyle wise in common
> 3 a guy who is 36 that I'm not attracted to, but he works out  , goes to bed early and likes to workout.
> So you're welcome for the update you never asked for lol



#2


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so as it stands right now I'm talking to 3 people mainly:
> 1 a guy I knew from high school I had a crush on , but he seems to still be a pothead
> 2 a guy who is 31 but im actually attracted to him even though I doubt we have anything lifestyle wise in common
> 3 a guy who is 36 that I'm not attracted to, but he works out  , goes to bed early and likes to workout.
> So you're welcome for the update you never asked for lol




What's the story with the guy who's a pothead?

Is he holding down a good job?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 4, 2022)

Kraken said:


> All very poor options. Jen, DON'T SETTLE!  Is there a big hurry?
> 
> What are you looking for, someone to date but nothing serious, or a life partner? If the former, well those are still poor options but if the later, then cut those guys off before you're heading down a path you know you don't want to take.
> 
> Have confidence in your own worth, and don't sell yourself short or cheap.


I don't know what I'm looking for i guess.
I JUST WANT THE HORRIBLE PAIN FROM THE OTHER PERSON TO GO AWAY .

Ok there i said it...
But, I am truly working on myself. I'm learning how to enjoy my own company, entertain myself , and look forward to the life I've built, so its not all a lost cause.. 
In the meantime I'm looking for someone funny to keep me company and potentially build something special with.

I absolutely do not want any kind of hook up though  , bleh. That grosses me out (just not my thing)


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 4, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> What's the story with the guy who's a pothead?
> 
> Is he holding down a good job?


Ya hes doing all right. Hes exactly as I remember him really lol. Laid back kinda like sexy pot smoking whatever dude. We hung out a lot 20 years ago lol, at least there are fewer nerves if I met up with him .


----------



## Kraken (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I JUST WANT THE HORRIBLE PAIN FROM THE OTHER PERSON TO GO AWAY .
> 
> Ok there i said it...


I'm sorry to hear that. The only cure is time, I'm sure you know that. If you're not looking for a hookup, well, probably best to not date for a while. You're just not really "emotionally available" as women like to say.  I know, it sucks.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 5, 2022)

Time for some real shxt...
😈*devils advocate* 😈

You say you want the pain to go away but yet you run right back to it...

Why continually/purposely inflict self harm (emotionaly), than question it...


----------



## flenser (Feb 5, 2022)

DF said:


> If I'm not mistaken.  The whole COVID deal in Canada is worse than in the US.  You need a Vaxx passport or some shit to get anywhere.  Not good for the dating scene I would imagine.


But right now there's a ton of truckers there who would love to meet an unvaxxed single woman...  Jenn, how do you feel about truckers??


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sounds like you just need to relocate to the south


----------



## flenser (Feb 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sounds like you just need to relocate to the south


And get a dog...


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Time for some real shxt...
> 😈*devils advocate* 😈
> 
> You say you want the pain to go away but yet you run right back to it...
> ...


Its called trauma bonding. Its super shitty and really difficult to break out of. Trust me... im on my like 800th attempt to walk away and im still in agony after weeks of no contact. 
Id take a magic pill if it existed


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

flenser said:


> But right now there's a ton of truckers there who would love to meet an unvaxxed single woman...  Jenn, how do you feel about truckers??


Haha I do hang around the protests downtown and last weekend was awesome. But damn! So many family's! Like all married dudes , manly men honking horns and two young kiddos and a babe for a wife. 
I kept my eyes open though haha


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ya hes doing all right. Hes exactly as I remember him really lol. Laid back kinda like sexy pot smoking whatever dude. We hung out a lot 20 years ago lol, at least there are fewer nerves if I met up with him .




Doesn't seem like he's exactly up to the standard you're looking for though.

Maybe to immature or something?


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 5, 2022)

From my experience the sec you give up and stop looking they will be knocking down your door. Not sure but I think women can since a guy who is desperate. Lol


----------



## Kraken (Feb 5, 2022)

flenser said:


> And get a dog...


Every woman down here has a dog! I like dogs fine, but who wants to be tied down by a dog when they live alone? And they are not even protecting dogs, they are little annoying dogs.


----------



## flenser (Feb 5, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Every woman down here has a dog! I like dogs fine, but who wants to be tied down by a dog when they live alone? And they are not even protecting dogs, they are little annoying dogs.


You have to get the right dog for sure. Not sure about the tied down part. I never heard anyone say, "I couldn't make it to the gym this morning, I couldn't get a sitter for spot".


----------



## Kraken (Feb 5, 2022)

flenser said:


> You have to get the right dog for sure. Not sure about the tied down part. I never heard anyone say, "I couldn't make it to the gym this morning, I couldn't get a sitter for spot".



Many people I know with dogs can't be away from home for an entire day. So we'll go sailing, after which we typically hit the bar or club to go over the race and hang out. People with dogs have to rush home first, let the dog out, whatever, then come back. Probably easy enough to find a sitter for a weekend I guess.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 5, 2022)

flenser said:


> You have to get the right dog for sure. Not sure about the tied down part. I never heard anyone say, "I couldn't make it to the gym this morning, I couldn't get a sitter for spot".


Dogs are another life that you’re responsible for. I’m not even sure how this is even a legitimate debate. Yes dogs tie people down.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Dogs are another life that you’re responsible for. I’m not even sure how this is even a legitimate debate. Yes dogs tie people down.



It really depends on the dog/person.

For instance I've left my Corso alone in the house for 15hrs once, came home to him sleeping on the stairs w/my apt in the same condition as I left it in.

As far as being "tied down" I personally use my dogs as an excuse to get out of things lol. For instance if someone did ask me to do something or go somewhere I'd say "Nah, I gotta take care of my pups..."


----------



## ftf (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so as it stands right now I'm talking to 3 people mainly:
> 1 a guy I knew from high school I had a crush on , but he seems to still be a pothead
> 2 a guy who is 31 but im actually attracted to him even though I doubt we have anything lifestyle wise in common
> 3 a guy who is 36 that I'm not attracted to, but he works out  , goes to bed early and likes to workout.
> So you're welcome for the update you never asked for lol


This is just the thread I've been looking for! A female's dating log. A peek inside the mysterious mind of a woman. I will be following this.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I don't know what I'm looking for i guess.
> I JUST WANT THE HORRIBLE PAIN FROM THE OTHER PERSON TO GO AWAY .
> 
> Ok there i said it...
> ...


And you think that another person can cure that pain? What a shitty way to search for a relationship and I pity the man that will have to deal with that shit.

You don't use ppl to fix your psychological problems. You fix yourself first and then you get into a relationship. 

You owe it to the other person because you would like to receive the same treatment in your life.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Its called trauma bonding. Its super shitty and really difficult to break out of. Trust me... im on my like 800th attempt to walk away and im still in agony after weeks of no contact.
> Id take a magic pill if it existed



Atleast you know what's up w/your inner self. Most people I've talked to do dumb shxt and than have no clue as to why their shxt is fuxked. The benefit of being aware/ acknowledging your personal "flaws" (or however you wanna word it) is that your more susceptible to changing/improving on your behavior.

Like in your case w/your aniexty...instead of taking meds and staying curled under a bedsheet your making YouTube vids, on this forum, and mingling online to mitigate around IRL interactions but still be social... that's what works for you and it's great.

What I noticed w/you from your post is that your a person who wants/needs to be w/someone. That's not a bad thing, it just is what it is. Some people just wanna give/receive love. I think you keep going back to that guy is because that's just what/who you've known as love... hopefully that makes sense.

So from what I've stated/noted above I can see why you'd want to be w/someone else sooner rather later... I just hope you don't subconsciously pick a "project".


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> And you think that another person can cure that pain? What a shitty way to search for a relationship and I pity the man that will have to deal with that shit.
> 
> You don't use ppl to fix your psychological problems. You fix yourself first and then you get into a relationship.
> 
> You owe it to the other person because you would like to receive the same treatment in your life.





Samp3i said:


> And you think that another person can cure that pain? What a shitty way to search for a relationship and I pity the man that will have to deal with that shit.
> 
> You don't use ppl to fix your psychological problems. You fix yourself first and then you get into a relationship.
> 
> You owe it to the other person because you would like to receive the same treatment in your life.


You clearly didn't read the parts in the thread where I said I know this isn't healthy or the parts where I literally just said above I was working on myself .

Is it so fucking evil of me to be on an app as a broken hearted person  , really ?
Just seeing if a chat or two could make me smile while I work on myself? 

Nobody is going to save me,  I know that. I'm very self aware. I published a book on what I endured, and read countless others. I'm not on there to hurt anyone. And by the way, half the bios are like "just looking to test your gag reflex " or "need to be discreet, i have a wife" ect. Wow those poor lost souls , I'd ruin them completely. 

A lot of people on there literally say "just got out of a relationship,  not sure what I'm looking for " why the hell can't I be in the same position?
If a chat and a laugh makes me feel a little more hopeful,  then I'm damn well entitled enough to be selfish and enjoy that without any expectations


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Doesn't seem like he's exactly up to the standard you're looking for though.
> 
> Maybe to immature or something?


Ya, maybe. But I also don't need pot to enjoy a movie lol so I think like okay ...a few months in how annoying would it start to get to be with someone who has to get high all the time.


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ya, maybe. But I also don't need pot to enjoy a movie lol so I think like okay ...a few months in how annoying would it start to get to be with someone who has to get high all the time.




I understand.   

But, after a few months,  everyone is going to have shit that annoys you.   You know that. 

I was just thinking though, that someone like that who obviously doesn't take anything too seriously and likes to enjoy themselves alot might compliment a person like yourself who tends to be more intense and anxious than necessary.    Especially when you don't have to go through the trying to get comfortable period with eachother because you have history and already are comfortable around eachother.  

Might be worth a casual date or two just to get an idea of how you might mesh together.  

That's assuming there's an attraction there and you'd be interested.  

Just because he smokes doesn't mean you have to.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

Video representation of online dating for those of you lucky enough to not have to endure this hahah


----------



## Yano (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Video representation of online dating for those of you lucky enough to not have to endure this hahah


You seriously should package some of this up and send it to what ever the Canadian version of Adult Swim is up there ,, unless you guys have it ...    You could have your own comedy show.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Video representation of online dating for those of you lucky enough to not have to endure this hahah


I always imagined being a woman on a dating app would entail wading through a sea of unsolicited dick pics. I never knew trucks and traveling were such hot talking points from men 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> You clearly didn't read the parts in the thread where I said I know this isn't healthy or the parts where I literally just said above I was working on myself .
> 
> Is it so fucking evil of me to be on an app as a broken hearted person  , really ?
> Just seeing if a chat or two could make me smile while I work on myself?
> ...


you are backpedaling, you don't want to just chat with a person, you are hoping to find the jesus christ that will save you from your own personal hell. If this wasn't true you would have gone out with the potlover, if you are just searching for a laugh or some relaxed time he is clearly a great candidate.

So no, don't bullshit me, you are in for a soulmate or if you were in for no expectation then you would go out with anyone that would physically attract you and then judge from there. Instead it's more like: no that guy is not compatible in the long run, that one either, this one nope, oh look that one.... nope not even this one.

and of course I wasn't referring to ppl searching for hookups or weirdos or sickfucks... you don't even want an hookup so those will never even interact with you BUT what if you find another person more or less like you, one that is searching for a meaningful relationship or well it's at least ready to TRY for one BUT it doesn't have your baggage? Yeah that's the person you are gonna falcon punch in the gut.

So unless you state to the other person after the first date or two your condition and your situation and how you are kinda trying to substitute an unhealthy person with A MAYBE healthier person so that you try to fix your obsession with your ex bf, and that you are not used to being loved and not only that... because when you have only known that kind of relationship, you yourself isn't really able to function properly in a "normal" one... so you are a 35 years old toddler with the experience of an adult, trying to fix adult fuckups. Unless you do this, you are just telling a big lie to the other one.

85% of the ppl here telling you they would go on a date with you are few of these things: desperate/liars/fuckedup worse then you.
No sane person would embark in a titanic quest and deal with all the baggages you are bringing it with you, when they can just find another person that is of similar looking and isn't broken.

Now if you were a top model, yeah probably many would deal with the whole ordeal but this is not the case, so I'm sorry but no.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 5, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> you are backpedaling, you don't want to just chat with a person, you are hoping to find the jesus christ that will save you from your own personal hell. If this wasn't true you would have gone out with the potlover, if you are just searching for a laugh or some relaxed time he is clearly a great candidate.
> 
> So no, don't bullshit me, you are in for a soulmate or if you were in for no expectation then you would go out with anyone that would physically attract you and then judge from there. Instead it's more like: no that guy is not compatible in the long run, that one either, this one nope, oh look that one.... nope not even this one.
> 
> ...


#1. I am contemplating going out with the pothead. We've literally been talking for two days. I'm open to the possibilities of what may come my way. 
#2. I am ALWAYS honest with the genuine people I begin talking to on these apps. It usually comes up pretty quickly when they ask how long I've been single for. I explain exactly where I'm at mentally and most of the time they are pretty understanding and continue chatting. That's been my experience the majority of the times I've been off and on these apps , so zero people are at risk for being falcon punched in the gut. I've never broken a heart and I dont intend to.
#3. A lot of people approaching 40 on a dating app have a fuck of a lot more baggage than I do, don't kid yourself. Most are divorced with multiple children. I have one kid who's practically grown and a toxic relationship under my belt. My baggage isn't really all that heavy. 
#4. I'm sure a lot of the people who say on here they'd like to take me out is because they find me somewhat attractive and interesting.  Its not really more complicated than that. 
#5. Do not tell me that I'm looking for a savior when I spend a huge chunk of my free time working on myself through therapy /books/creative expression/fitness. I am looking for conversation, social interaction and the possibility of something being moderately decent , and I reiterate zero people are at risk of getting hurt by me because I'm 100 percent upfront. 
I am not deterred by a divorce and some kids if the right guy seems honest and shares similar interests.  And a lot of people offer the same courtesy. We're all just trying to connect and explore what's out there. Its actually quite simple.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 5, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> #1. I am contemplating going out with the pothead. We've literally been talking for two days. I'm open to the possibilities of what may come my way.
> #2. I am ALWAYS honest with the genuine people I begin talking to on these apps. It usually comes up pretty quickly when they ask how long I've been single for. I explain exactly where I'm at mentally and most of the time they are pretty understanding and continue chatting. That's been my experience the majority of the times I've been off and on these apps , so zero people are at risk for being falcon punched in the gut. I've never broken a heart and I dont intend to.
> #3. A lot of people approaching 40 on a dating app have a fuck of a lot more baggage than I do, don't kid yourself. Most are divorced with multiple children. I have one kid who's practically grown and a toxic relationship under my belt. My baggage isn't really all that heavy.
> #4. I'm sure a lot of the people who say on here they'd like to take me out is because they find me somewhat attractive and interesting.  Its not really more complicated than that.
> ...


if this is the case (and you just explained it in detail now), no harms done and good luck in your journey 
I still believe you should just go out a lot with anyone that catch your interest even in the slightest and even if long term probably it will not work out, go out few dates with him, it will help you in many ways.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 5, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> if this is the case (and you just explained it in detail now), no harms done and good luck in your journey
> I still believe you should just go out a lot with anyone that catch your interest even in the slightest and even if long term probably it will not work out, go out few dates with him, it will help you in many ways.


I agree with the idea on just going on dates. You aren't obligated to do anything you don't want with them, and it gives you the opportunity to see what a person is really like. You don't have to date long term either. It could be a week, a month, a couple of days. 

Try before you buy.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 8, 2022)

Well update 
Pothead actually seems like a super good guy. We're texting back and forth now and he doesn't play any "make me wait for a reply " mind game shit.
He has a really good job , and an 11 year old daughter part time. He also has an adorable dog, and likes to be active. 
I just have to figure out a non awkward way to hang out without being allowed in a bar or restaurant or any other social place lol


----------



## ftf (Feb 8, 2022)

Do you refer to him as "the pothead" when he can hear you? 
(Jen) FTF, this is the pothead..... Pothead, FTF. 

Also, What's a "falcon punch"?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 8, 2022)

ftf said:


> Do you refer to him as "the pothead" when he can hear you?
> (Jen) FTF, this is the pothead..... Pothead, FTF.
> 
> Also, What's a "falcon punch"?


I'm not sure,  but in my head I pictured the character from starfox hahaha falco...
And no in real life I refer to him as a dude I knew from high school or simply "Jay" hahah


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 8, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well update
> Pothead actually seems like a super good guy. We're texting back and forth now and he doesn't play any "make me wait for a reply " mind game shit.
> He has a really good job , and an 11 year old daughter part time. He also has an adorable dog, and likes to be active.
> I just have to figure out a non awkward way to hang out without being allowed in a bar or restaurant or any other social place lol




Awesome.   Glad you got out there Jen.  That's the biggest thing right now. 

Shit though,  you're in Canada and it's probably cold af.     That puts any outdoor activities out.   I'm in Louisiana and it's in the 60s.   Jacket whether.  

Gonna have to think on this one.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 8, 2022)

Falcon punch is Captain falcon, from F-zero, special move.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Falcon punch is Captain falcon, from F-zero, special move.


I prefer falco... "do a barrell roll!"


----------



## Send0 (Feb 8, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I prefer falco... "do a barrell roll!"


Poor slippy never gets any respect, no one ever quotes him 😢


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Poor slippy never gets any respect, no one ever quotes him 😢


Thats cause he's creepy hahahha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 8, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I just have to figure out a non awkward way to hang out without being allowed in a bar or restaurant or any other social place lol



Order takeout and eat it in the car somewhere scenic....

I have an outback so I'd lower the 2nd row seats and have a picnic I guess in the backseat...fuxk the Gov'ment 🖕🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Order takeout and eat it in the car somewhere scenic....
> 
> I have an outback so I'd lower the 2nd row seats and have a "picnic" I guess in the backseat...fuxk the Gov'ment 🖕🏾



Even if you don't have an SUV you can just chill n catch a vibe in the front seat of w/e vehicle you own...

This is the classic "broke high-schooler" date move lol


----------



## Hughinn (Feb 8, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Even if you don't have an SUV you can just chill n catch a vibe in the front seat of w/e vehicle you own...
> 
> This is the classic "broke high-schooler" date move lol




And if he brings her a bottle of strawberry Boones farm,  he a keeper 😆


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 8, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> And if he brings her a bottle of strawberry Boones farm,  he a keeper 😆



He's a pothead so his Strawberry Boones will be some type of weed strain lol


----------



## Kraken (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks like a bunch of truckers are coming to @Jenn_is_Jenning 's rescue. The mandates and passports are falling!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 12, 2022)

Update  
Still texting with Jay.  We're on a multiple times a day check in now, but we still haven't hung out. Hes had his daughter this whole past week so I'm not sure what his parenting schedule is really. My 15 year old wouldn't care if I went out, but at 11 not quite the same... just waiting it out. Hopefully I dont lose my nerve.
But as suggested I've get been told to get out there, so tonight I'm hanging out with my old maintenance man friend who used to work at the gym I also worked at. 
This was like ten years ago keep in mind, so yes we hooked up for a few months. 
Always had good laughs with him.
Hes coming to pick me up at 8 tonight 
Trying to be different than my normal go to bed at 730 and feel sad self hahah
Ta ta for now !


----------



## ftf (Feb 12, 2022)

My friends make fun of me because I go to bed at 7:30. I wake up around 4:30 am and I have time to relax before work. I was starting to feel bad about it, but now that I know I'm not the only one, I feel better. Thanks, Jen.


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

ftf said:


> My friends make fun of me because I go to bed at 7:30. I wake up around 4:30 am and I have time to relax before work. I was starting to feel bad about it, but now that I know I'm not the only one, I feel better. Thanks, Jen.


Add me to thst list too, I'm ideally 8:00 to 4:30.


----------



## Yano (Feb 12, 2022)

ftf said:


> My friends make fun of me because I go to bed at 7:30. I wake up around 4:30 am and I have time to relax before work. I was starting to feel bad about it, but now that I know I'm not the only one, I feel better. Thanks, Jen.


I'm up between 2:30 and 3:15 usually every day , just happens. Never needed an alarm for it.   Best time of the day house is totally silent.


----------



## Yano (Feb 12, 2022)

how or why it double posted ,, i got no clue


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm up between 2:30 and 3:15 usually every day , just happens. Never needed an alarm for it.   Best time of the day house is totally silent.


That's our quiet time together. 🥰


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

i get my best sleep in the mornings. I've always been that way.

when i moved to my first apt in town, the people walking on the sidewalk and the cars driving by would keep me up. It was a huge change from the rural setting I was used to. One day, I got off a 24, came home around 7am and went to sleep. I woke up later and realized they jackhammered up the sidewalk outside my window and I slept right through it!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> That's our quiet time together. 🥰


You told me I was the only one for you. WTF! This is how you do me? I see how it is 😤


----------



## Yano (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You told me I was the only one for you. WTF! This is how you do me? I see how it is 😤


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You told me I was the only one for you. WTF! This is how you do me? I see how it is 😤


🤫 He's just my side piece. 😘


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

I told you any girl can get a guy without trying


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 12, 2022)

I personally don't see anything concerning either. I'm 35, my son will be 15 in April, I absolutely hate meeting new people and would rather relax with a loved one at home then go out to a club. 

You basically sound exactly like me. From what I hear, dating sites are the only way to go these days but that scares the shit out of me. 

Now that I see that I have offered absolutely zero help, I will see my way out...


----------



## Send0 (Feb 12, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> I personally don't see anything concerning either. I'm 35, my son will be 15 in April, I absolutely hate meeting new people and would rather relax with a loved one at home then go out to a club.
> 
> You basically sound exactly like me. From what I hear, dating sites are the only way to go these days but that scares the shit out of me.
> 
> Now that I see that I have offered absolutely zero help, I will see my way out...


Stick around... Sometimes just letting someone know they aren't the only one who thinks or feels the same way helps. Validation is important IMO. I'm sure Jenn appreciates this kind of input!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I told you any girl can get a guy without trying


I still don't think this is true lol. I can't get Jay to set plans with me and he hasn't responded to my last message from Friday. All I got was hanging out with a co worker from ten years ago haha


----------



## Yano (Feb 13, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I still don't think this is true lol. I can't get Jay to set plans with me and he hasn't responded to my last message from Friday. All I got was hanging out with a co worker from ten years ago haha


We gota teach you how to act like a dude in the right ways ... ya see some thing ya like , whistle at him , give em the , " I know its gots to be jelly cus jam dont shake like that " ,, hand him a flower and tell him what time your picking him up for dinner and to wear something pretty. We gota bring out your inner dude'ness and get you over the anxiety and being shy is all hahahaahah.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I still don't think this is true lol. I can't get Jay to set plans with me and he hasn't responded to my last message from Friday. All I got was hanging out with a co worker from ten years ago haha


A New Jersey man would have handled business weeks ago


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 13, 2022)

Okay so now this is something to think about. If efforts no longer feel equally matched, is it okay for me to no longer really pursue ? Because like old school guy ways would have the guy saying he'll pick me up for dinner at 8 , ect ect. In this day and age its not really like that.  There are a lot of mind games (not that I think Jay is playing them,  nor do I want to play them). But , I also don't feel like playing the role of the person who cares the most anymore. Given my history id really like to not be in that position.  I dont think there's anything wrong with the woman being the pursuer or being confident and aggressive, I just don't have a desire to play that part right now.


----------



## ftf (Feb 13, 2022)

I just rewatched your last video about dating apps. Those guys are trying to show their best qualities. They're just not good at it. 

I have my shit together, and you should too = I am looking for someone responsible to build a future with.

Want to see a picture of my torso = I'm taking care of myself in order to attract an attractive mate. 

I own my home = I'm a responsible, successful guy and I pull my own weight. 

Picture of my truck = I won't be picking you up in a shit box. 

Whatever that was about having a daughter = I'm not a deadbeat dad and I want to dedicate some time to my daughter. Not available every weekend. 

The takeaway should be that he is a responsible person looking for the same for a serious grown up relationship. Also, with a touch of insecurity based on the delivery of his information.  Maybe a divorced guy trying to peacock. 

Also, yes, you should just wait and see if pothead Jay messages you. Leave it to him to show some initiative.


----------



## Yano (Feb 13, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay so now this is something to think about. If efforts no longer feel equally matched, is it okay for me to no longer really pursue ? Because like old school guy ways would have the guy saying he'll pick me up for dinner at 8 , ect ect. In this day and age its not really like that.  There are a lot of mind games (not that I think Jay is playing them,  nor do I want to play them). But , I also don't feel like playing the role of the person who cares the most anymore. Given my history id really like to not be in that position.  I dont think there's anything wrong with the woman being the pursuer or being confident and aggressive, I just don't have a desire to play that part right now.


Nothing wrong with playing your cards close to your vest and not being the one putting their emotions out there to be hurt. Nothing wrong with that at all. An it's ok not to pursue or chase any one in fact its better not to ,,, when your ready an some one catches your eye give them a wink and ask him for a drink or coffee , if they are stupid enough to say no , laugh it off. There are a million dumbasses in the world like him but only one of you they are the ones missing out. The hell with chasing any one.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 14, 2022)

Ok so I got a text from Jay this morning like "hows your weekend going pretty lady !"
So I answered like  "great blah blah and yours?"
And then it's been nothing ever since and its been like 7 hours so whats the point here ?
Are you interested and want to hang or at least chat or not ?
I feel like it doesn't need to be this tiring.  We should have hung out twice by now at least. I don't understand why bother trying with like 10 percent effort?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so I got a text from Jay this morning like "hows your weekend going pretty lady !"
> So I answered like  "great blah blah and yours?"
> And then it's been nothing ever since and its been like 7 hours so whats the point here ?
> Are you interested and want to hang or at least chat or not ?
> I feel like it doesn't need to be this tiring.  We should have hung out twice by now at least. I don't understand why bother trying with like 10 percent effort?



Usually this how it's for me w/most women.
He's probably got other fish on his line....

The next message he sends you just ignore it go about your life and if he responds just hit em with some real shxt like "Is there gonna be some type of progression between us or what..."

-story time-

The military chick I was recently talking to did the same shxt...long story short she didn't respond to my last text and I let it be...she ended up video calling me before Christmas I think (2months later) while she was getting dressed and her her phone placed down where her body was fully visible. She was clothed but she was bussin out that shxt slim thicc uhhh😩😩

Anyway we started talking for a min and I ask her is she goin out looking like that, she says yea...so I ask do you want me come finally hang out with tonight and she says she's just going with her friends..so I start pressing her a bit like "so you hit me months later looking sexy like that just to not wanna meet up.." she starts smileN n sayN some dumb shxt so I just end up endN the chat n said I'll text you whenever....she did the same shxt again.

This is the same chick I posted a pic of me textN her "that's my last bit of effort say la vie..." Or however the fuck it goes

But to sum it up.... don't fall for the b/s Jenn


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Usually this how it's for me w/most women.
> He's probably got other fish on his line....
> 
> The next message he sends you just ignore it go about your life and if he responds just hit em with some real shxt like "Is there gonna be some type of progression between us or what..."
> ...


Uhg!! Thats absurd. Why do people do shit like this !!

This really caught me off guard. Early in the week he was talking about how excited he was to get together and that he was nervous ect ect, and checking in on my day and shit. And like... I could see radio silence after we hung out if he just wasn't feeling it, but why decide you don't wanna pursue until you've at least tested chemistry!!
This stuff is for teenaged years , for real, not mid thirties.
But whatever, I'll take your advice. I don't care enough to be trying to pick away at something that's lifeless


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

Not trying to fill your head with b/s..just putting in possible probabilities;

But what this guys doing is something I've done in the past...

Ex.
Let's say I just started talking to two women...girl A and girl B right

Now I just got their numbers and I'm excited to talk to them... they're new in my world and I'm open to possiblities with either or... relationship, fuxk buddy, platonic friendship w/e...

Now over the course of a few weeks girl B just sparks my interest more than most but I'm still talking with girl A. But because girl B has my interest she gets most of my attention because she's the one on my mind.

So what does that mean for girl A.
Nothing really..I usually just start slowly losing interest by unintentionally doing what your guy is doing.

It's like I'm not trying to ghost girl A but at the same time I'm not trying to lead her on...so when I get a message from girl A (the one I'm not interested in) I usually just look at it shrug my shoulders and think about girl B while unintentionally not texting back girl A....

Now again...not trying to fill your head with b/s and detour you from the possibility of something beneficial happening...just stating a probable possibility...and it's probable because that's definitely something I've done...

 But my excuse for me personally is because I'm a one woman man...so I get caught up mentally with the thought of shxt surrounding that one girl that I just forget about the rest. And if it doesn't work out with girl B than I just lost em both because I think it's a scumbag move to run back to girl A so I just start fresh from the drawing board.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 14, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so I got a text from Jay this morning like "hows your weekend going pretty lady !"
> So I answered like  "great blah blah and yours?"
> And then it's been nothing ever since and its been like 7 hours so whats the point here ?
> Are you interested and want to hang or at least chat or not ?
> I feel like it doesn't need to be this tiring.  We should have hung out twice by now at least. I don't understand why bother trying with like 10 percent effort?



Maybe it's just a simple answer

Back when I was still dating,
I'd do shit like Jay did all the time.
Ya know why?

I was a site super for a company that did transit projects.
My ass was 50 feet underground in the tunnels below toronto until 9pm
Maybe his scenario isnt so drastic, but some companies have no cell phone policies etc.
Or hes just busy as fuck.

I csnt say wether that's the case or not, but if that's his position.... or situation 

If that's NOT the case
Then @JuiceTrain is preaching the truth


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> If that's NOT the case
> Then @JuiceTrain is preaching the truth



@mugzy should add this - 😎 - emoji in the like section lol


----------



## Kraken (Feb 14, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok so I got a text from Jay this morning like "hows your weekend going pretty lady !"
> So I answered like  "great blah blah and yours?"
> And then it's been nothing ever since and its been like 7 hours so whats the point here ?
> Are you interested and want to hang or at least chat or not ?
> I feel like it doesn't need to be this tiring.  We should have hung out twice by now at least. I don't understand why bother trying with like 10 percent effort?


Is this the pothead? 

Some people want text buddies, some want the attention but not the work, some are not really all that interested... Whatever, it's not working for you @Jenn_is_Jenning so move on. I know you think otherwise, but this is not the only guy. 

From a guy standpoint, there is a fine line between showing too much interest and too little, but this guy is well beyond that.


----------



## ftf (Feb 14, 2022)

I want to know what exactly is a "pothead". A pothead, to me, is someone who is a heavy, frequent smoker. If he just smokes a little on occasion, I wouldn't call him a pothead. It's equal to having a drink after work.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 14, 2022)

ftf said:


> I want to know what exactly is a "pothead". A pothead, to me, is someone who is a heavy, frequent smoker. If he just smokes a little on occasion, I wouldn't call him a pothead. It's equal to having a drink after work.


Oh I was just using the term she used, to tell which of the three is which.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 14, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Is this the pothead?
> 
> Some people want text buddies, some want the attention but not the work, some are not really all that interested... Whatever, it's not working for you @Jenn_is_Jenning so move on. I know you think otherwise, but this is not the only guy.
> 
> From a guy standpoint, there is a fine line between showing too much interest and too little, but this guy is well beyond that.


I was just thinking about this . This morning he texted happy valentine's day with a kiss emoji , but still can't make plans. I thought to myself wow, maybe this is the rare kind of guy who wants a pen pal instead of a relationship.  I know chicks on dating apps do this,  maybe for attention.  But most guys want to meet up.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 14, 2022)

ftf said:


> I want to know what exactly is a "pothead". A pothead, to me, is someone who is a heavy, frequent smoker. If he just smokes a little on occasion, I wouldn't call him a pothead. It's equal to having a drink after work.


I call him a pothead because in high school he smoked pot multiple times per day haha. He was pretty might high if he was awake..


----------



## Kraken (Feb 14, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I was just thinking about this . This morning he texted happy valentine's day with a kiss emoji , but still can't make plans. I thought to myself wow, maybe this is the rare kind of guy who wants a pen pal instead of a relationship.  I know chicks on dating apps do this,  maybe for attention.  But most guys want to meet up.


I know a few women that have complained they have run across guys who apparently are looking for text buddies. I have run into this with women, and it's frustrating and disappointing. I eventually decided that maybe they are very busy, maybe they are not emotionally ready, maybe they are lazy, maybe I'm the second or third choice, whatever. Bottom line, time to move on :-(


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 15, 2022)

Ok advice !!!
Jay was texting about his day and asked what I was up to tonight. I said not much and he wasn't either. I invited him over and he said it was tempting but he just wanted to stay in and chill, then he asked if I was maybe free next weekend
I said ya maybe but I was thinking im so done with this.
Then he said don't tell me you're all sappy about valentines day (??!!)
I dont know how to respond because this is retarded lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok advice !!!
> Jay was texting about his day and asked what I was up to tonight. I said not much and he wasn't either. I invited him over and he said it was tempting but he just wanted to stay in and chill, then he asked if I was maybe free next weekend
> I said ya maybe but I was thinking im so done with this.
> Then he said don't tell me you're all sappy about valentines day (??!!)
> I dont know how to respond because this is retarded lol



You my lady are dealing with a man child....
Time to change diapers again 😄😄


----------



## GSgator (Feb 15, 2022)

I’m sorry Jenn but this guy just comes off as very flacky I don’t know what to say maybe he is playing hard to get  fuck I don’t know he definitely doesn’t act the way I would if I was interested. I don’t think you need this BS he needs to get after it or get gone.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 15, 2022)

Do I say I'm done or just ignore?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm with @Bro Bundy on this;
You need a New jersey man.... that's currently living upstate...but there's no drugs though 😭😭😭


----------



## GSgator (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Do I say I'm done or just ignore?


Toss this flake he will never bring you joy or satisfaction.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Do I say I'm done or just ignore?



Depends on how you feel tbh...
If you gotta tell him to get the stress/aniexty off your chest than do it...just text him "I'm done..." and don't respond... don't even look at what he writes just auto delete the shxt 

Or if you're just on some  "fuxk it...I'm over it.." type shxt just delete his whole existence...text messages, number, call log and don't even respond...if you see that number you know to just delete whatever pops up from it 

That's how I do it...


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 15, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Depends on how you feel tbh...
> If you gotta tell him to get the stress/aniexty off your chest than do it...just text him "I'm done..." and don't respond... don't even look at what he writes just auto delete the shxt
> 
> Or if you're just on some  "fuxk it...I'm over it.." type shxt just delete his whole existence...text messages, number, call log and don't even respond...if you see that number you know to just delete whatever pops up from it
> ...


I feel so evil LOL I've never ignored anything in my life hahah


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I feel so evil LOL I've never ignored anything in my life hahah



Gotta put ya'self 1st shawty...always n forever...he'll get over it


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

@Jenn_is_Jenning
This is the power of a true New Jersey man








						Move...
					

Watch "Move..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## shackleford (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok advice !!!
> Jay was texting about his day and asked what I was up to tonight. I said not much and he wasn't either. I invited him over and he said it was tempting but he just wanted to stay in and chill, then he asked if I was maybe free next weekend
> I said ya maybe but I was thinking im so done with this.
> Then he said don't tell me you're all sappy about valentines day (??!!)
> I dont know how to respond because this is retarded lol


You can do better.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 15, 2022)

I think I was just hoping this would be something for a while because the thought of meeting up didn't scare me since I know him. Uhg... now I have to wrap my head around meeting a stranger instead,  bleh


----------



## shackleford (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I think I was just hoping this would be something for a while because the thought of meeting up didn't scare me since I know him. Uhg... now I have to wrap my head around meeting a stranger instead,  bleh


I think you felt comfortable because he's familiar. Its not easy to get out of your comfort zone, but once you do, it'll get easier. You may even enjoy the excitement of interacting with new people.
The cool thing is, they're strangers! If it was an awkward meet and you never want to see them again, you don't have to!

I don't know how outgoing or shy you are. Maybe start by making eye contact and small talk with strangers in public places like the grocery store check out line. It might sound stupid, but it'll get you used to talking with people you dont know and you'll never see them again so who cares anyway? Make a game out of it.

Edit.
I'm a shy person myself. I get the struggle.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Do I say I'm done or just ignore?


Just ignore, move on with your life 😂


----------



## ftf (Feb 15, 2022)

Are you kidding me? You are one of a handful of lady members on a site with thousands of guys. You could use this as your personal dating platform. There must be some members close to whatever part of Canada you live in.
What is a forum that's 99% straight women I could join? WTF am I doing here?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

ftf said:


> Are you kidding me? You are one of a handful of lady members on a site with thousands of guys. You could use this as your personal dating platform. There must be some members close to whatever part of Canada you live in.
> What is a forum that's 99% straight women I could join? WTF am I doing here?


canadian men all look like that french pansy wipe Justin Trudeau..If i was you i would go to detroit if nj is to damn far ...find a real man


----------



## Send0 (Feb 15, 2022)

ftf said:


> Are you kidding me? You are one of a handful of lady members on a site with thousands of guys. You could use this as your personal dating platform. There must be some members close to whatever part of Canada you live in.
> What is a forum that's 99% straight women I could join? WTF am I doing here?


I love everyone here, but I wouldn't wish any of us on Jenn 🤣. She's too good for us.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I love everyone here, but I wouldn't wish any of us on Jenn 🤣. She's too good for us.



Mugzy would have to pick you and CJ up to go over what to say in court....ahahahha


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I still don't think this is true lol. I can't get Jay to set plans with me and he hasn't responded to my last message from Friday. All I got was hanging out with a co worker from ten years ago haha


You srsly need to date nissan, you both have no fucking game, both socially retarded, i mean it's a match, clearly!

Yo @nissan11 boy! Get over here!


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I love everyone here, but I wouldn't wish any of us on Jenn 🤣. She's too good for us.


Talk for yourself midget. I'm well above of her league by far. Pffff


----------



## Yano (Feb 15, 2022)

Ok , I'm late to the party , but here's the advice I would give one of my daughters if this was happening to them.
 Fuck that guy , he's a jackass. Your smart , pretty , know what you want , why worry about this douche bag and what he wants ? The time for games like this was in high school , you are older and wiser now , have a direction you want to travel in ,, don't make a U  turn to pick up a hitch hiker that's just drifting.
      Life's going to bring you some one that deserves you and that you deserve as well. When ? ,, that I can't answer , but it will happen when the time's right just like flowers bloom and rainbows show up after storms. We can't rush those any more than we can rush life or what it brings us. 

I wish I had better words for ya kiddo I'm no scholar or fancy writer. This is just what I would tell one of our girls. Stand up for ya self , tell him off and then do what they used to do ...


----------



## Send0 (Feb 15, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Talk for yourself midget. I'm well above of her league by far. Pffff


You are literally at the bottom of the list of quality men on this forum 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are literally at the bottom of the list of quality men on this forum 😂


Ahahahahahahah sure midgy 😘


----------



## ftf (Feb 15, 2022)

Al Bundy was an American hero. A good reminder of how different this country is today.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Do I say I'm done or just ignore?



If you were dumping a guy who was interested in you I would say ghosting is cowardly, mean and unnecessary. This guy does not seem to care, so ignore works. 



JuiceTrain said:


> Gotta put ya'self 1st shawty...always n forever...he'll get over it



Really it sounds like there won't be much for him to get over. He may miss the attention. His loss.



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I think I was just hoping this would be something for a while because the thought of meeting up didn't scare me since I know him. Uhg... now I have to wrap my head around meeting a stranger instead,  bleh


Like I said before @Jenn_is_Jenning, don't settle. Know your worth, be patient and find a guy who appreciates you. This guy is doing your psyche more harm than good.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 15, 2022)

Well, I deleted his number so it's not like I can even consider reaching out again. Who knows if he'll bother trying after I didn't reply. Like why is he even on a dating app? If he just wants conversation he should join a forum LOL.
But , it's funny, I went to bed last night happy that I was disappointed by someone new. 
I guess that's more like the normal dating world. You're disappointed by lots of different people instead of just one person over and over again


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well, I deleted his number so it's not like I can even consider reaching out again. Who knows if he'll bother trying after I didn't reply. Like why is he even on a dating app? If he just wants conversation he should join a forum LOL.
> But , it's funny, I went to bed last night happy that I was disappointed by someone new.
> I guess that's more like the normal dating world. You're disappointed by lots of different people instead of just one person over and over again



Good for you...
Idk why ppl keep numbers/text/messages etc once there done 

For me personally it's like I'm not gonna hold on to someone that doesn't wanna be held...might just be cuz I have to much pride and self worth but you get one chance w/me... however long we last..we last 

To each their own though...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Expect a text line hey what’s up what have you been doing from him in less then a week . Men do this it’s called fishing all men really wanna know is can they still have sex with you when they get horny . I say just tell him you moved to New Jersey to find a real man


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I say just tell him you moved to New Jersey to find a real man



😆😆😆


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Feb 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay, so I'm sure I'll get roasted in here from time to time, but I may also get help so I'm willing to take the risk (for now, haha).
> Not to steal away from the limelight of any other dating pursuit logs, but I need help.
> Some may know I greatly struggle when it comes to men and dating, but its come to a peak, and I am desperate to find something good.
> I was in a very unhealthy situation for almost 9 years, and I've never been in a real relationship. I cannot go back to this other person , and I am more determined than ever to move on forever.
> ...



Be yourself. We all have quirks that make us unique. Don't over think everything either. Just play it casual. You're looking for a good guy, but it in the meantime you have nothing to lose by mingling and feeling them out. If they're not the right fit, then that's fine. You'll eventually find the right one.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 15, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Be yourself. We all have quirks that make us unique. Don't over think everything either. Just play it casual. You're looking for a good guy, but it in the meantime you have nothing to lose by mingling and feeling them out. If they're not the right fit, then that's fine. You'll eventually find the right one.


MSG has been spotted. Tell some men.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 15, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ... I say just tell him you moved to New Jersey to find a real man


What is it with you and New Jersey? NJ is a state full of bleating, gun fearing, rule loving, overtaxed, over vaxed, mask wearing sheep. You keep citing it as the home of "real men" but all evidence is to the contrary.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> canadian men all look like that french pansy wipe Justin Trudeau..If i was you i would go to detroit if nj is to damn far ...find a real man



I'm Canadian and not offended by this.


MisterSuperGod said:


> Be yourself. We all have quirks that make us unique. Don't over think everything either. Just play it casual. You're looking for a good guy, but it in the meantime you have nothing to lose by mingling and feeling them out. If they're not the right fit, then that's fine. You'll eventually find the right one.



How you doing bro?
Had enough of the SJW shill village?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> What is it with you and New Jersey? NJ is a state full of bleating, gun fearing, rule loving, overtaxed, over vaxed, mask wearing sheep. You keep citing it as the home of "real men" but all evidence is to the contrary.


Today yes back in the good day no ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2022)

Kraken said:


> What is it with you and New Jersey? NJ is a state full of bleating, gun fearing, rule loving, overtaxed, over vaxed, mask wearing sheep. You keep citing it as the home of "real men" but all evidence is to the contrary.


I’ll take people from there over anyone in the country all day


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 22, 2022)

We need updates...


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 22, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> We need updates...


I wish I had any. I mostly just get ghosted after a day or two.
Guy A. IT nerd talking back and forth. Suggested hang out a dog park. I said it sounded awesome.  Never heard from him again 
Guy B. Gym guy , talked about our gyms and he asked what equipment I have at home. I described.  Never heard from him again 
Ect....
Mostly just that and similar to that is what i have to update. Don't even see the point in being on there really. People match and never talk or talk and then ghost over and over blah blah.
Yes I'm getting bitter haha


----------



## Send0 (Feb 22, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I wish I had any. I mostly just get ghosted after a day or two.
> Guy A. IT nerd talking back and forth. Suggested hang out a dog park. I said it sounded awesome.  Never heard from him again
> Guy B. Gym guy , talked about our gyms and he asked what equipment I have at home. I described.  Never heard from him again
> Ect....
> ...


Maybe you should show them your new avatar, you look fantastic.

Actually don't do that... but you do look good. Keep killing your workouts. Hopefully at some point you'll find a guy who isn't a shy loser 😅


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 22, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I wish I had any. I mostly just get ghosted after a day or two.
> Guy A. IT nerd talking back and forth. Suggested hang out a dog park. I said it sounded awesome.  Never heard from him again
> Guy B. Gym guy , talked about our gyms and he asked what equipment I have at home. I described.  Never heard from him again
> Ect....
> ...



That's pretty much how it is on my end...I just use these dating apps for background noise nowadays really... meaning I just check em if I get a notification, don't even browse or swipe anymore really.. it's useless but it's still an active fishing line you get me... it's a slim chance I'll get a bite (mainly because of my bio lol) but you never know...🤷🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 22, 2022)

Lol check it...



Swipey Left  or Swipeity Right..😎


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Lol check it...
> View attachment 18705
> 
> 
> Swipey Left  or Swipeity Right..😎


I love it !!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

Here's mine!!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I wish I had any. I mostly just get ghosted after a day or two.
> Guy A. IT nerd talking back and forth. Suggested hang out a dog park. I said it sounded awesome.  Never heard from him again
> Guy B. Gym guy , talked about our gyms and he asked what equipment I have at home. I described.  Never heard from him again
> Ect....
> ...



Hey hey hey, watch that N word! 



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Here's mine!!


Hm... I think I would swipe left on this also, although I'm guessing your pics would convince me otherwise. Had you considered maybe something upbeat or positive or at least not downright depressing?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Hey hey hey, watch that N word!
> 
> 
> Hm... I think I would swipe left on this also, although I'm guessing your pics would convince me otherwise. Had you considered maybe something upbeat or positive or at least not downright depressing?


No because this is who I am lol. I mean.. my pictures have huge smiles and half of them are comic con so I dont look miserable.  But tinder makes me bitter af


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> No because this is who I am lol. I mean.. my pictures have huge smiles and half of them are comic con so I dont look miserable.  But tinder makes me bitter af


So if Tinder makes you "bitter af" then why do you use it? I understand all about the mandates and lockdowns and passports and that all sucks big donkey balls, but surely there is something else to try? Other dating apps exist, I know, but also stuff like meetup and whatever.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So if Tinder makes you "bitter af" then why do you use it? I understand all about the mandates and lockdowns and passports and that all sucks big donkey balls, but surely there is something else to try? Other dating apps exist, I know, but also stuff like meetup and whatever.


There really isn't. All of online dating is like this. The world is isolated and virtual right now. I stay on there because all it takes is ONE match, one conversation that leads to a date, and one date that leads to a second. 
Its shit, I hate it, but there is still the possibility of finding a connection.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> There really isn't. All of online dating is like this. The world is isolated and virtual right now. I stay on there because all it takes is ONE match, one conversation that leads to a date, and one date that leads to a second.
> Its shit, I hate it, but there is still the possibility of finding a connection.


Well hang in there then, I give you lots of credit for persistence even when it's difficult. My Tinder dates have been a mixed bag, and I feel a lot of your pain. 

The ghosting is annoying for sure. It gets worse. One chick fell completely in love with me after two dates and warned me if I ever cheat on her she'll kill me. I told her no more, and she told me no, I can't unilaterally decide we won't date anymore. I blocked her, figured it was done, after two weeks she found me on signal, sent me a nasty message then opened the door back up.

Another, I went out with Saturday and had a great time. Went out again on Sunday and she talked about her ex (after being divorced 12 years) way way way too much. Then she complained about a friend of mine she dated once and he broke it off. Finally she got angry at me tonight because I had not texted her all day.  I'll let her go tomorrow.

Then there was the one who burst into tears on a date and wanted me to be her therapist. 

So @Jenn_is_Jenning, feel any better?? ;-)


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Well hang in there then, I give you lots of credit for persistence even when it's difficult. My Tinder dates have been a mixed bag, and I feel a lot of your pain.
> 
> The ghosting is annoying for sure. It gets worse. One chick fell completely in love with me after two dates and warned me if I ever cheat on her she'll kill me. I told her no more, and she told me no, I can't unilaterally decide we won't date anymore. I blocked her, figured it was done, after two weeks she found me on signal, sent me a nasty message then opened the door back up.
> 
> ...


It makes me feel a lot better actually lol. And sane comparatively!! Wow


----------



## TomJ (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> It makes me feel a lot better actually lol. And sane comparatively!! Wow


I had one last about 25 seconds because I refused to tell her who I would be voting for. 
She then got visibly uncomfortable and looked scared so I offered to leave and she got up and walked away without a word, but looking over her shoulder a couple times. 

There are some real nuts out there

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RenanTrz (Feb 23, 2022)

You know what? Im just keep myself married lol


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> No because this is who I am lol. I mean.. my pictures have huge smiles and half of them are comic con so I dont look miserable.  But tinder makes me bitter af


To be honest I thought it was funny


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Here's mine!!


I like it!!!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> It makes me feel a lot better actually lol. And sane comparatively!! Wow



Good. And I didn't even have to exaggerate, not even a little. 



TomJ said:


> I had one last about 25 seconds because I refused to tell her who I would be voting for.
> She then got visibly uncomfortable and looked scared so I offered to leave and she got up and walked away without a word, but looking over her shoulder a couple times.
> 
> There are some real nuts out there


Must have been one of the hate Trump crowd. The hate Trump women are the most crazy I have run across. The mere mention of "Trump" puts them in fear for their life.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 23, 2022)

You guys prescreening process is horrible 😂😂 how do you even find some of these nut jobs lol..Wait....nah, don't tell me 😂😂


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys prescreening process is horrible 😂😂 how do you even find some of these nut jobs lol..Wait....nah, don't tell me 😂😂


I would claim a special and unique skill, but I think the truth is, they find me. It was the same in college.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Here's mine!!



I would swipe left on this description. To me, it seems like you have a negative attitude towards meeting someone. Nobody 'wants' to be on a dating app. We all hate it. We all want that special someone. But, I am not going to swipe right on someone who I think might be mad when they meet me. Also, even though friendship is how dating starts, I think you should remove 'lets be friends' at the end. Lots of people are only here looking for friendship on these apps and you may be mistaken for one of them.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I would swipe left on this description. To me, it seems like you have a negative attitude towards meeting someone. Nobody 'wants' to be on a dating app. We all hate it. We all want that special someone. But, I am not going to swipe right on someone who I think might be mad when they meet me. Also, even though friendship is how dating starts, I think you should remove 'lets be friends' at the end. Lots of people are only here looking for friendship on these apps and you may be mistaken for one of them.


I thought it was hilarious. I'd swipe right, especially if that person described exactly how I felt being on a dating app.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 23, 2022)

She described how everyone on the apps feel. Lots of people do it. I'm just saying that someone talking down on an app that I am using feels a little like she is talking down on me. 

Left swipe all day


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> She described how everyone on the apps feel. Lots of people do it. I'm just saying that someone talking down on an app that I am using feels a little like she is talking down on me.
> 
> Left swipe all day


She's talking down to the people who are like that. I never knew you were so sensitive 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## shackleford (Feb 23, 2022)

Whats the good swipe? I would do that one.
She's just keeping it real.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

Honestly,  if somebody would take my bio to heart we probably wouldn't be that compatible.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> She's talking down to the people who are like that. I never knew you were so sensitive 🤣🤣🤣





Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Honestly,  if somebody would take my bio to heart we probably wouldn't be that compatible.



Factual statements...


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Honestly,  if somebody would take my bio to heart we probably wouldn't be that compatible.



😕


----------



## ftf (Feb 24, 2022)

I've done the dating app thing. I read the bio and don't care what it says for the most part. I'm only reading for things like "swipe left if you voted ________" or anything that shows me I am not allowed to have a different opinion than her. Other than those type of things, I'm just looking at the pictures. 
Jenn, you are a swipe right.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 24, 2022)

ftf said:


> I've done the dating app thing. I read the bio and don't care what it says for the most part. I'm only reading for things like "swipe left if you voted ________" or anything that shows me I am not allowed to have a different opinion than her. Other than those type of things, I'm just looking at the pictures.
> Jenn, you are a swipe right.


I just swiped right on a chick who had a long list of "swipe left if ..." and pretty much each one described me. I figured I would tell her off if she matched me. She did 15 minutes later. I'm trying to decide if I really need the grief...


----------



## Kraken (Feb 24, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Honestly,  if somebody would take my bio to heart we probably wouldn't be that compatible.


It's really hard to convey sarcasm and such in a bio.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 24, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I just swiped right on a chick who had a long list of "swipe left if ..." and pretty much each one described me. I figured I would tell her off if she matched me. She did 15 minutes later. I'm trying to decide if I really need the grief...


If it makes you feel any better, I used to have some shxt about single moms swipe left...guess who kept swiping right to tell me their feelings and ask me why? Lol 

Here's my shxt now lol;


----------



## Kraken (Feb 24, 2022)

This was not about not wanting someone with kids, it's about being closed minded while wanting the world. Okay the swipe lefts don't all match me. I don't have a big beard or smoke.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 24, 2022)

#1- I'm totally using the word "bible bangers" now...that could either be a group of Catholic thugs or Christian swingers 

And #2 free spirit? 
Sounds like she wants to use the anal gerbil 🐹


----------



## iGone (Feb 24, 2022)

Anyone who puts their bullshit personality type like INFJ or whatever the fuck they may be is an immediate red flag. 
I feel like dating apps in particular do an amazing job of exemplifying people's red flags based on their bios. 
I think @Jenn_is_Jenning 's bio does a great job of avoiding any potential conflict or grief from incels or mongoloids who'd want to match with someone just to tell them off based on their profile lol


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> Anyone who puts their bullshit personality type like INFJ or whatever the fuck they may be is an immediate red flag.
> I feel like dating apps in particular do an amazing job of exemplifying people's red flags based on their bios.
> I think @Jenn_is_Jenning 's bio does a great job of avoiding any potential conflict or grief from incels or mongoloids who'd want to match with someone just to tell them off based on their profile lol


What the hell does INFJ mean anyhow?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2022)

I sometimes just send a message to crazy bitch like that simply  telling them to go fuck themselves


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> What the hell does INFJ mean anyhow?


There are multiple personality archetypes that are meant to categorize people's logic and emotionality. It's essentially a quick glance at how your brain processes problems or information.

So I know I'm an INTJ-T
Which essentially means I am introverted, intuitive rather than observant, typically unsure of myself, logical rather than emotional and my problem solving style is typically judging things for their value rather than prospecting new ideas.

16personalities.com is the link for anyone interested.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> There are multiple personality archetypes that are meant to categorize people's logic and emotionality. It's essentially a quick glance at how your brain processes problems or information.
> 
> So I know I'm an INTJ-T
> Which essentially means I am introverted, intuitive rather than observant, typically unsure of myself, logical rather than emotional and my problem solving style is typically judging things for their value rather than prospecting new ideas.
> ...



This makes Juicey angry... 😡🧃


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> This makes Juicey angry... 😡🧃


Anyone who displays their personality type is probably a cuck


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes, I also hate the personality bio type people. That mixed with the pronoun/vax status , and it encompasses pretty much their entire description of themselves. Tells me all I need to know anyway...about how horribly we'd get along that is.




^^so that is just a common example of "wtf is the point of this shit" 
Matched
Greeting
Fade off into nothingness 

Gets harder everyday not to delete, honestly.


----------



## DF (Feb 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Yes, I also hate the personality bio type people. That mixed with the pronoun/vax status , and it encompasses pretty much their entire description of themselves. Tells me all I need to know anyway...about how horribly we'd get along that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What!/ no dick pic yet?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> There are multiple personality archetypes that are meant to categorize people's logic and emotionality. It's essentially a quick glance at how your brain processes problems or information.
> 
> So I know I'm an INTJ-T
> Which essentially means I am introverted, intuitive rather than observant, typically unsure of myself, logical rather than emotional and my problem solving style is typically judging things for their value rather than prospecting new ideas.
> ...


Good God that's stupid! Now I don't even feel dumb for not knowing that that is. Any chick that posts that, I'm not gonna get along with anyhow.

UPDATE: Okay I looked at the link real quick. It's a ten minute test. I don't have ten minutes to waste on that crap. I'll waste hours on other stuff, but not that!

I'm gonna start a dating app bio thread for those of us who are using these things.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

DF said:


> What!/ no dick pic yet?



He's gotta fluff it first....😄😄


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Here's mine!!


The problem is the rap music, you gonna get a bunch of fatty juice swiping right and you swipe left to those so never a match.


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> The problem is the rap music, you gonna get a bunch of fatty juice swiping right and you swipe left to those so never a match.


That's an incredibly ignorant generalization to make, and I don't even really listen to rap.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 25, 2022)

Whats fatty juice? Like plus size dudes ? Why are fat guys the ones who like rap ? That's super confusing. Pretty sure I've met a lot of different body types who love a good Pac album lol


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> That's an incredibly ignorant generalization to make, and I don't even really listen to rap.


Are you fucking new or you just nissan brother?


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

@JuiceTrain get over here please and explain these autistic specimens my quote. Thank you, love yA.


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> @JuiceTrain get over here please and explain these autistic specimens my quote. Thank you, love yA.


If the quote requires explanation don't you think you'd provide that context in your initial message?
And why the fuck are you so hostile? 
Lmao go jerk off and smoke a joint.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Are you fucking new or you just nissan brother?


😭😭😭


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

@Samp3i 
So let me guess this straight, you make a generalization based on someone's specific music taste, and that makes me autistic? 
If that isn't some incel logic, I don't know what is. Go back to 8chan.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭😭


He is worse then @nissan11 I have read the war thread and Nissan actually came out as not that autistic. He is just completely bad with women but I would hang out with him for a beer or a hunt in the forest 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> If the quote requires explanation don't you think you'd provide that context in your initial message?
> And why the fuck are you so hostile?
> Lmao go jerk off and smoke a joint.



Sampz is European, his Gypsy hating blood spews out on others...I can't explain it...the fuxker eats Wagyu n Sardines or sum shxt


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sampz is European, his Gypsy hating blood spews out on others...I can't explain it...the fuxker eats Wagyu n Sardines or sum shxt


Frankly just sounds like a toxic cunt to me. Provided nothing worthwhile to the conversation and then lashes out on others, kind of sad ain't it?


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> @Samp3i
> So let me guess this straight, you make a generalization based on someone's specific music taste, and that makes me autistic?
> If that isn't some incel logic, I don't know what is. Go back to 8chan.


Oh my fucking god, can you shut the fuck up? You don't get the joke I made because you fucking didn't read enough around, so just shut your mouth and leave it.

Are you a fatty? That's your problem boy?


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Oh my fucking god, can you shut the fuck up? You don't get the joke I made because you fucking didn't read enough around, so just shut your mouth and leave it.
> 
> Are you a fatty? That's your problem boy?


Just trying to make sense of your gibberish bullshit, you're the only one being hostile here champ.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> Frankly just sounds like a toxic cunt to me. Provided nothing worthwhile to the conversation and then lashes out on others, kind of sad ain't it?



It gets worse...he still calls black ppl negroes while using a feathered quail pen to write notes to his loved ones that he has a new negro brethren that steals his mackerels...which is why he eats sardines

He'll grown on you...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Whats fatty juice? Like plus size dudes ? Why are fat guys the ones who like rap ? That's super confusing. Pretty sure I've met a lot of different body types who love a good Pac album lol



I'm the fatty juice 😡🧃


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2022)

Happy Autism Day 🤗....


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Happy Autism Day 🤗....
> 
> View attachment 18830


This pretty much sums it up. 
Sorry @Samp3i ya damn loon


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> It gets worse...he still calls black ppl negroes while using a feathered quail pen to write notes to his loved ones that he has a new negro brethren that steals his mackerels...which is why he eats sardines
> 
> He'll grown on you...


I tell you something my fucking negro brother is unemployed since ever and in the last 3 years he is getting state aids, 700 euro every month paid you guess by who's? US tax payers! So technically I'm paying his fucking salary every damn month! I knew I was going to provide for that motherfucker sooner or later!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Oh my fucking god, can you shut the fuck up? You don't get the joke I made because you fucking didn't read enough around, so just shut your mouth and leave it.
> 
> Are you a fatty? That's your problem boy?


When all your jokes are insults, then are they really even jokes?

So one dimensional and boring. 😅


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> When all your jokes are insults, then are they really even jokes?
> 
> So one dimensional and boring. 😅


I'm trying to get juice to be fit, go back stroking Jenn ego whatever she does, you are good at that


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I'm trying to get juice to be fit, go back stroking Jenn ego whatever she does, you are good at that


Ever contribute to the forum or actually help other members? Or are you here to perpetually talk shit to people? 😂


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 25, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I'm trying to get juice to be fit, go back stroking Jenn ego whatever she does, you are good at that


Could you honestly like fuck off and stay out of this thread ? I'm down for feedback , but you're just an asshole and you serve no valuable purpose here.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Could you honestly like fuck off and stay out of this thread ? I'm down for feedback , but you're just an asshole and you serve no valuable purpose here.


Just because you said it gently.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> Frankly just sounds like a toxic cunt to me. Provided nothing worthwhile to the conversation and then lashes out on others, kind of sad ain't it?



We kinda have grown on Sampy. Hopefully he can tone it down for the unadulterated newbies and those that don’t really get him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 26, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> We kinda have grown on Sampy. Hopefully he can tone it down for the unadulterated newbies and those that don’t really get him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But daddy! That's half the fun!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

Sigh. I matched with someone who I was super excited about today . He had a squat rack in his living room and a young son . He started chatting right away even though it was six am. He sounded moderately intelligent and we were looking for similar things. And, bam ! Of course he is now talking about how he plays with himself at least three times a day. 
I mean, a healthy libido is great and all but I dont need to know about your masturbation habits after a 10 min convo.  Now I have no interest in pursuing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Sigh. I matched with someone who I was super excited about today . He had a squat rack in his living room and a young son . He started chatting right away even though it was six am. He sounded moderately intelligent and we were looking for similar things. And, bam ! Of course he is now talking about how he plays with himself at least three times a day.
> I mean, a healthy libido is great and all but I dont need to know about your masturbation habits after a 10 min convo.  Now I have no interest in pursuing


Most guys just wanna get laid on these dumb apps


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2022)

I know I do


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

He's telling me this weird story about how his friend left so he stripped naked to play with himself and then his friend came back because his cab wasn't there yet. 
"I was full stroking too"
I think he thinks this turns me on ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> He's telling me this weird story about how his friend left so he stripped naked to play with himself and then his friend came back because his cab wasn't there yet.
> "I was full stroking too"
> I think he thinks this turns me on ...


He's a weirdo


----------



## shackleford (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> He's telling me this weird story about how his friend left so he stripped naked to play with himself and then his friend came back because his cab wasn't there yet.
> "I was full stroking too"
> I think he thinks this turns me on ...


Thats kinda creepy.. 
Just keep moving on. Maybe look into finding a way to meet and interact with people in person. I know you said its challenging right now with these restrictions, but it might be good to branch out from just the app.

Even if you're just going out with a girlfriend, or lunching with coworkers, getting out and around people presents opportunities.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> He's telling me this weird story about how his friend left so he stripped naked to play with himself and then his friend came back because his cab wasn't there yet.
> "I was full stroking too"
> I think he thinks this turns me on ..


I'll drop funny comments that are kinda on the sexual side. But it's never even crossed my mind to talk about that. I won't even bring up my other sexual encounters with someone I'm interested in. Probably a gym pretty boy that uses a 6 pack to get women with a lower class.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 26, 2022)

He seems like a guy who's only around dudes most of the time so when a girl comes around he doesn't know how to act....


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Thats kinda creepy..
> Just keep moving on. Maybe look into finding a way to meet and interact with people in person. I know you said its challenging right now with these restrictions, but it might be good to branch out from just the app.
> 
> Even if you're just going out with a girlfriend, or lunching with coworkers, getting out and around people presents opportunities.


I feel like it's not that easy. I've never met a single co worker. We all work from home.  
My friend from high school is a single mom with three young kids. I'd be lucky to go out with her once a year. 
Girls from my old job are married with young kids. They work full time on top of that and don't have time or energy to go out.
Don't get me wrong, I'd love to turn my friendship life into a good episode of sex and the city, but its not always realistic


----------



## shackleford (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I feel like it's not that easy. I've never met a single co worker. We all work from home.
> My friend from high school is a single mom with three young kids. I'd be lucky to go out with her once a year.
> Girls from my old job are married with young kids. They work full time on top of that and don't have time or energy to go out.
> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to turn my friendship life into a good episode of sex and the city, but its not always realistic


That sounds really isolating.
I don't really like going out much myself, but if I didnt get out of the house for work, I think I'd go crazy.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> That sounds really isolating.
> I don't really like going out much myself, but if I didnt get out of the house for work, I think I'd go crazy.


It is horribly isolating. I'd love to physically go into the office. Even just half of the time would be great.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

I know you work out at home. But have you thought about getting a membership. Puts you in an atmosphere with people that have your same interest. Even if you don't meet a guy you could make some more girlfriends?.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I know you work out at home. But have you thought about getting a membership. Puts you in an atmosphere with people that have your same interest. Even if you don't meet a guy you could make some more girlfriends?.


Well please remember the exemption program covers gyms, restaurants,  museums ect.
I have a gym membership at a very crappy gym. I only got into it without being vaccinated because the fitness manager did something that would get him in huge shit lol.

The program lifted, but businesses are still implementing it themselves. So all city gyms and facilities,  liberal places like goodlife , fit 4 less ect... all require vacinnation proof before entry.
I go to my shit gym all the time. It's downtown. I'm typically the only white female there  and nobody makes eye contact with me lmao


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

I gotcha. Sorry forget some places are still strict. Live in rural Iowa so everything is pretty much over with here. And your probably zoned in instead of being a chatty Cathy in the gym.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Just an idea, I know it's popular around here at the moment but there are a ton of rock climbing gyms and whatnot and everyone I know that does them ends up with a group that goes out after the gym and whatnot. 
Obviously being in Canada with the vax status and what can be an issue


----------



## Kraken (Feb 26, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I know I do



Right now, me too.



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> It is horribly isolating. I'd love to physically go into the office. Even just half of the time would be great.


Same. All the time people tell me they wish they could work from home. But yup, it's isolating for sure.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up. 
Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest. 
Everytime I match with a fit dude its the same thing 
I start a convo about fitness
They want to come over and "cuddle"
Why can't we enjoy our mutual interests for a while before jumping to the sex disguised as cuddles?!?!?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
> A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up.
> Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
> I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest.
> ...


They exist, but I think this is probably the nature of many guys on dating apps. Give the guy a piece of your mind before you tell him to kindly fuck off.

It blows me away by how many guys don't know how to talk to the opposite sex like normal human beings. If you wouldn't say it in person, then you probably shouldn't say it in a DM. Idiots 😅


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

Maybe ill try bumble again. Lot of pronoun , mask selfie people on there , but my sex drive already plummeted after the whack off story so I doubt it could get much lower.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Yeah it's reasons like this that I feel like it would be so much better to find someone who's involved in something you share common ground in. Whether it be the gym, at a concert or something like that. 
Finding someone who's in a similar position in their life and shares a similar trajectory sounds treacherous. I'm thankful I'm married lol.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
> A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up.
> Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
> I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest.
> ...


So just wondering, do you have any interests besides lifting? Maybe cast a slightly larger net, and talk about something else? Maybe go after a different kind of guy?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So just wondering, do you have any interests besides lifting? Maybe cast a slightly larger net, and talk about something else? Maybe go after a different kind of guy?


I like hiking. Going to the mountains would be the only kind of traveling I'd actually love to do.
I like cooking, but I think its because I really like eating haha.
I like writing and watching movies. 
But is watching movies even an interest or just relaxation time, I dunno.
My main focus is lifting obviously, but I'm not sure if my other interests count as interests or just things I find relaxing


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So just wondering, do you have any interests besides lifting? Maybe cast a slightly larger net, and talk about something else? Maybe go after a different kind of guy?


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
> A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up.
> Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
> I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest.
> ...


Hey we are you people girl. We are weight lifters and athletes. We aren't trying to hook up. Well some of us aren't. But you literal have probably about 15 boyfriends here. We got you covered.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I like hiking. Going to the mountains would be the only kind of traveling I'd actually love to do.
> I like cooking, but I think its because I really like eating haha.
> I like writing and watching movies.
> But is watching movies even an interest or just relaxation time, I dunno.
> My main focus is lifting obviously, but I'm not sure if my other interests count as interests or just things I find relaxing


Absolutely 100% those count as interests! 

Okay some thoughts, only since you asked (by starting the thread) and from a guy perspective. Unless you must have a guy who is jacked, definitely talk about hiking, cooking and movies. Okay sometimes "movies" is code for sex but not always. My main interest is sailing, but if I limit myself to that I won't have many options. 

So, I talk about sailing AFTER I get the first date. Then the girls find it exciting. Before then, they find it intimidating. Or maybe they think it's off putting. Or snobby. Whatever. Once they meet me and see I don't bite it's okay to go into the more unusual stuff. 

A female lifter might intimidate a lot of guys. Jen, you're hot! Even a confident guy could be intimidated. A lot of guys like hiking and many like cooking, or at least food and restaurants, wine, breweries. Some guys might not think a girl who can break them in half is the best idea. I have not seen your photos, but if they are of you at the gym, maybe go a different direction.

I said this in an earlier post, and then thought better of it, but here it is. Maybe some guys who are single and primarily into lifting are more into themselves than you might like. Sure everyone wants to get laid, but maybe guys with some different interests might at least want a girlfriend.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I like hiking. Going to the mountains would be the only kind of traveling I'd actually love to do.
> I like cooking, but I think its because I really like eating haha.
> I like writing and watching movies.
> But is watching movies even an interest or just relaxation time, I dunno.
> My main focus is lifting obviously, but I'm not sure if my other interests count as interests or just things I find relaxing


I'll piggy back off what @Kraken is saying
A lot of those options have events, say cooking. There are (at least in cities near me according to google) singles events or just cooking classes in general to meet people. 
There's a million different hiking groups, so on and so forth. May be worthwhile to join some sort of social group with a focus on one of those activities and at least start networking instead of isolating. Hope that doesn't sound condescending


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'll piggy back off what @Kraken is saying
> A lot of those options have events, say cooking. There are (at least in cities near me according to google) singles events or just cooking classes in general to meet people.
> There's a million different hiking groups, so on and so forth. May be worthwhile to join some sort of social group with a focus on one of those activities and at least start networking instead of isolating. Hope that doesn't sound condescending


No, not at all!
This is great advice from both of you guys.

Maybe I'll build my bumble profile centered more around other shit.
I dont have lifting, gym pictures in my profile really FYI, but I always mention it as my number one love haha


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I like hiking. Going to the mountains would be the only kind of traveling I'd actually love to do.
> I like cooking, but I think its because I really like eating haha.
> I like writing and watching movies.
> But is watching movies even an interest or just relaxation time, I dunno.
> My main focus is lifting obviously, but I'm not sure if my other interests count as interests or just things I find relaxing



I used to meet all kinds of people joining hiking groups. Join a group and take it from there. If something happens to strike, that’s up to both of you but for now, just join a group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
> A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up.
> Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
> I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest.
> ...


all guys are in it for a hook up ..thats where girls just dont get it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Lets me tell u a guy secret .We like to sample the goods before putting in to much time effort or money


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lets me tell u a guy secret .We like to sample the goods before putting in to much time effort or money


That's a you secret.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
> A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up.
> Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
> I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest.
> ...



You know what you have to do Jen...

You gotta start entertaining these kinda dudes and post the chats here to entertain the Boyz...

Next time a dude starts telling you a whack off story make it weird...ask him if he could eat potato chips with the same hand he whacked off with while he was still whacking off...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 27, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You know what you have to do Jen...
> 
> You gotta start entertaining these kinda dudes and post the chats here to entertain the Boyz...
> 
> Next time a dude starts telling you a whack off story make it weird...ask him if he could eat potato chips with the same hand he whacked off with while he was still whacking off...



make them feel like your deeply interested by going as far as asking them what's their favorite potato chip? Do they like a value sized bag or a family sized one?

Shxt...ask em whats their favorite store they like to get these economic sized potato bags from and if they use cut out coupons or online ones

We need womanly research material...your quest starts at dawn 🧐


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lets me tell u a guy secret .We like to sample the goods before putting in to much time effort or money


But couldn't that be said about their personality? Like ok you sampled their pussy and it was great, so you put in some time and money and found out they were an obnoxious,  self centered,  bitch after a while...


----------



## white ape (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> But couldn't that be said about their personality? Like ok you sampled their pussy and it was great, so you put in some time and money and found out they were an obnoxious,  self centered,  bitch after a while...


Sure, but at least you got to sample the pussy. Better than shelling out all the money to find out she is obnoxious, self centered, and a bitch but never got to sample. Guys aren't all that deep when it comes to food or women. Ask my wife, she will tell you. I'm probably more in depth about the food. Definitely spend more time cooking than getting sexy time these days. It lasts longer too.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> But couldn't that be said about their personality? Like ok you sampled their pussy and it was great, so you put in some time and money and found out they were an obnoxious,  self centered,  bitch after a while...



After two dates I plain decided I didn't like the girl. If I had sampled the pussy it would have been harder to tell her to shove off. Okay, maybe not much harder, but still... And she freaked out anyhow, making me realize how big a bullet I dodged.

In related news, the Mexican chick that threatened to kill me if I cheated on her (after the 2nd date) wants to do FWB. Hmmmmmmmmm... That one I did sample and... Actually, it WAS worth the grief.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> But couldn't that be said about their personality? Like ok you sampled their pussy and it was great, so you put in some time and money and found out they were an obnoxious,  self centered,  bitch after a while...


most guys if their good players will still keep that girl around and pretend to be with her just to keep getting that good pussy


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> most guys if their good players will still keep that girl around and pretend to be with her just to keep getting that good pussy


Nothing like being disingenuous and completely inconsiderate of another human being for the sake of "good pussy".
Bro's clearly never experienced an actual connection with another human being.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Nothing like being disingenuous and completely inconsiderate of another human being for the sake of "good pussy".
> Bro's clearly never experienced an actual connection with another human being.


Don’t worry what I do . I’m correct not everyone  is captain white knight like you.. Guys on the apps all just wanna get laid


----------



## ftf (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Don’t worry what I do . I’m correct not everyone  is captain white knight like you.. Guys on the apps all just wanna get laid


If you said most guys instead of all guys, I don't think anyone would disagree with you.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Don’t worry what I do . I’m correct not everyone  is captain white knight like you.. Guys on the apps all just wanna get laid


I agree with him, but also know most guys on apps are trying to get laid. It doesn't take away from anything @iGone said.

I'm 42 years old now. Personally I've moved beyond simply looking for pussy. Getting laid is easy, I don't need an app for that. Finding a relationship worth a damn is hard... especially for a person who doesn't have many hours in the day to spare.

Anyway, if he's a white Knight... Does that make you a skeezy bastard? I'd rather be called the former than the latter, but name calling is middle school shit either way.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

ftf said:


> If you said most guys instead of all guys, I don't think anyone would disagree with you.





Send0 said:


> I agree with him, but also know most guys on apps are trying to get laid. It doesn't take away from anything @iGone said.
> 
> I'm 42 years old now. Personally I've moved beyond simply looking for pussy. Getting laid is easy, I don't need an app for that. Finding a relationship worth a damn is hard... especially for a person who doesn't have many hours in the day to spare.
> 
> Anyway, if he's a white Knight... Does that make you a skeezy bastard? I'd rather be called the former than the latter, but name calling is middle school shit either way.


hell yes i am


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> hell yes i am


Fair enough 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 27, 2022)

So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships if they don't just want to get laid?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships if they don't just want to get laid?



Stuck in New Jersey...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships if they don't just want to get laid?


a relationship at 40 good luck...I personally cant date a woman unless shes way younger with nice feet..Anytime i look at 40 year old feet i have nightmares for days after


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships if they don't just want to get laid?


Just like everywhere, there's a mix of people.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships?


They are on apps too, probably falling prey to the catfish and bots on there. That or probably many of them just got divorced or broke up, and are looking for an ego boost.

I know when I was on dating sites YEARS ago, I purposefully avoided the following:
- over the top profiles
- profiles with almost nothing in the bio
- profiles with pictures that seemed too professional, or too good to be true.

Instead I went for more humble profiles, where women had a few selfies but also a few out and about pictures as well.

Dating apps weren't as popular back then, but I got the impression that women don't typically initiate conversation, look for men who can only be found in fairy tales (looks like a model, rich, will shower them with gifts or travel, etc). I saw a lot of petty and shallow women before I met my girlfriend.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Men are simple creatures... as you can see from your own thread, we tend to be ego driven. I'd like to think that's only the less confident men, but I'm probably wrong on that 

Either way, you can use this to your advantage. Find a guy who isn't trying to get sexy in chat.. let him talk, and stroke his ego a little. I promise it will end in a date, and you'll have an opportunity to see who they really are... and also show them who you really are.

I take zero responsibility for any frustration that occurs while attempting to apply this feedback to your dating life 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tazz (Feb 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Men are simple creatures... as you can see from your own thread, we tend to be ego driven. I'd like to think that's only the less confident men, but I'm probably wrong on that
> 
> Either way, you can use this to your advantage. Find a guy who isn't trying to get sexy in chat.. let him talk, and stroke his ego a little. I promise it will end in a date, and you'll have an opportunity to see who they really are... and also show them who you really are.
> 
> I take zero responsibility for any frustration that occurs while attempting to apply this feedback to your dating life



This^

But also observe how they react to the ego stroking. You don’t want a narcissist.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships?


They live in the middle of no where hiding off grid. Most guys I know that are now single from a long standing relationship are extremely bitter towards most women and can't bring themselves to trust another. They feel like they gave it their all and it didn't matter. Most were left for another man. Yeah they will go out with a woman but they will have a very hard investing anything into it. And eventually find a small thing that's a red flag about her and realizes that she is just like the other one. Use here for sex and piss her off so she moves on. That's not true for all just the hand full of guys I know. Another guy I know picks the same type of women that always screws him. And that guy doesn't listen to anyone. Always thinking it'll be different with this one. It's a complicated world. Better get good at reading people. Or picking out the ones that are just pretending to be a good guys. This is just what I've witnessed with some friends.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 27, 2022)

Let a person talk on the date and that will always reveal their character


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Let a person talk on the date and that will always reveal their character


Maybe but people only show us what they choose. There’s women who were married to serial killers and had no idea


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe but people only show us what they choose. There’s women who were married to serial killers and had no idea


Your not wrong. But there are times people notice things that we usually shrug off. And we aren't trying to scare Jen off the dating scene. Usually a man on a date with an attractive woman wants to reveal enough to get their attention. Either bragging or something that proves they are good and humble. Like i said reading someone in person is something everyone needs to learn to do. Body language tells a lot and asking about things about people for example their likes and dislikes along with the experience that brought them to their wants and desires. It can reveal a person.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 27, 2022)

I think the point thats being missed is alot of the loneliness can be fixed by actually getting out and having real human contact. It doesn't have to be with romantic intentions. And it doen't need an app.
Just my opinion.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 27, 2022)

lolol you guys can be so oblivious sometimes (majority of the time)

How many times is she gonna have to say she can't go outside without a vax pass before you can stop suggesting that she go outside 🤣🤣

Jen: I need a vax pax for group activities

Forum: You really need to go join a group

Jen: But I need a vax pass

Forum: joining a group is what you need

Jen: But I don't want to get a vax pass

Forum: Human interaction...outside...group activities...your hot

Jen: FUXKING VAX PASS BRUH

Forum: There's alot of nice people over there

Jen: Where

Forum: OUTSIDE...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 what the fuq is wrong with you guys hahahahaha


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> lolol you guys can be so oblivious sometimes (majority of the time)
> 
> How many times is she gonna have to say she can't go outside without a vax pass before you can stop suggesting that she go outside 🤣🤣
> 
> ...


Sounds like she has 2 options. Get vaxxed or stay single.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 27, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> lolol you guys can be so oblivious sometimes (majority of the time)
> 
> How many times is she gonna have to say she can't go outside without a vax pass before you can stop suggesting that she go outside 🤣🤣
> 
> ...


I'm sure the vac stuff makes it difficult. I'm also sure she isnt the only unvaxed person in canada. theres gotta be a way.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> @Samp3i
> So let me guess this straight, you make a generalization based on someone's specific music taste, and that makes me autistic?
> If that isn't some incel logic, I don't know what is. Go back to 8chan.


4chan is where it's at


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> 4chan is where it's at


I spent way too much time, at way too young of an age in 4chan.


----------



## iGone (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Don’t worry what I do . I’m correct not everyone  is captain white knight like you.. Guys on the apps all just wanna get laid


It genuinely has nothing to do with being a white night.
I couldn't care less about what you choose to do or don't do.
I just like to call people in their toxic bullshit.

It doesn't mean I dislike you or is even directed at you specifically.

The fact that so many people are so confident and comfortable with being dishonest and completely self centered is mind boggling. The fact that so many individuals see no issue with mistreating others to simply serve themselves is just sad.
It's just such an easy tell of an individual's character.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

If you find a guy who’s not interested in getting laid then he’s either not into you or congratulations you found a new gay friend.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you find a guy who’s not interested in getting laid then he’s either not into you or congratulations you found a new gay friend.


Lol hahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Guys with real ambition to be in a relationship aren’t on the apps . They meet women at work or get hooked up . Apps are for fwb never expect anything more or u will be left hurt


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Guys with real ambition to be in a relationship aren’t on the apps . They meet women at work or get hooked up . Apps are for fwb never expect anything more or u will be left hurt


I need to see a study that proves this is true 😅


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I need to see a study that proves this is true 😅


Mayb in the middle of nowhere Texas its not but everywhere else it is


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Mayb in the middle of nowhere Texas its not but everywhere else it is


Middle of nowhere Texas? We're literally the second largest population in the country 🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Middle of nowhere Texas? We're literally the second largest population in the country 🤣


I try to avoid Texas as much as possible


----------



## GSgator (Feb 27, 2022)

Gosh I need to find the studies on the transmission rates of STD’s ppl get from using dating  apps . I remember it being really really high which in my mind I thought dating apps were just a meat locker ppl going there for mostly hook ups


----------



## Send0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I try to avoid Texas as much as possible


I honestly don't blame you. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TomJ (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lets me tell u a guy secret .We like to sample the goods before putting in to much time effort or money


I don't agree with bundy's first post. 
Im not about the hook up, and just looking for ass. That time is behind me. 

However the post I quoted is 100% true. Sexual chemistry is such a big factor in overall chemistry that this is unfortunately the case. 

You wouldn't buy a car without test driving it first. 

Generally, it would have to be someone I was very very interested in to hold off any longer then a 3rd date or so. Too many trial relationships down the drain and a ton of wasted energy simply because we didn't vibe in the bedroom. No one has time like that to waste anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 27, 2022)

I just don’t think sex is that big of a deal. It’s the most natural thing people can do. 
If I don’t find someone physically/sexually attractive I’m not going to care to know their personality as far as a relationship goes. 
Why would somebody date someone they didn’t want to have sex with?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I don't agree with bundy's first post.
> Im not about the hook up, and just looking for ass. That time is behind me.
> 
> However the post I quoted is 100% true. Sexual chemistry is such a big factor in overall chemistry that this is unfortunately the case.
> ...


I get that.  I guess for me I don't typically get lusty into a guy until I feel super comfortable with him. I'm not really down to bang quickly. I'm shy and I get nervous. But if I've hung out a bunch with him and feel like I could be vulnerable in that way then I feel better about moving it forward. 
I dont think there's a right or wrong, i personally just need to be comfortable


----------



## bigdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships if they don't just want to get laid?


I don't like to think of myself as middle aged. I prefer slightly used or experienced LOL..  im 48 and don't do dating apps or social media anymore. Hell I haven't been on here in months. I just focus on work and live quietly in the shadows. I don't go out ever anymore just work and ride my motorcycles on the weekends. As far as relationships I haven't really looked to get in one. If meet someone somehow that fits I would love to be in one again one day. It's tough when you have the self esteem of a rock and look like Frankenstein Lol


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 27, 2022)

bigdog said:


> I don't like to think of myself as middle aged. I prefer slightly used or experienced LOL..  im 48 and don't do dating apps or social media anymore. Hell I haven't been on here in months. I just focus on work and live quietly in the shadows. I don't go out ever anymore just work and ride my motorcycles on the weekends. As far as relationships I haven't really looked to get in one. If meet someone somehow that fits I would love to be in one again one day. It's tough when you have the self esteem of a rock and look like Frankenstein Lol


I like this! I find social media so toxic. People are always linking their shit in their bios and I think ok do you wanna date or just get followers hahah. 
I like a lot of my alone time. I enjoy cooking for one, squatting in peace, making my own routine.
But often I have that mindset of ok id totally love to be planning a mountain trip with my special person right now . I really go back and forth.  But I worry about the future me and what she will have wished I worked harder at, and ill assume it would absolutely be a relationship


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 28, 2022)

In the end no advice is truly going to help you. We can offer ideas and advice but it's all down to you. If you think you need a special person in your life you'll put in the work to find them. If your not ready or just don't want to settle for less you'll keep looking. But sex will always come up especial if you want a relationship. Some people are abstinence or not that into sex of course. But why even seek a relationship if all you really want is a platonic close friend. If sex served no interest in my life why even go threw the trouble of dating or even having someone become a part of it. It would just be a extra pain trying to arrange my life around to help match theirs. You take on their problems and their baggage.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I just don’t think sex is that big of a deal. It’s the most natural thing people can do.
> If I don’t find someone physically/sexually attractive I’m not going to care to know their personality as far as a relationship goes.
> Why would somebody date someone they didn’t want to have sex with?


Finding someone sexually attractive and having sexual chemistry are very different things. 

I've had plenty of women that I found very sexually attractive that just didn't vibe with.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Finding someone sexually attractive and having sexual chemistry are very different things.
> 
> I've had plenty of women that I found very sexually attractive that just didn't vibe with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I didn’t say they were the samething. 
However sexual attraction is first and foremost. Then you learn if you’re compatible or not. 
I’d fuck every woman I’m sexually attracted to but I wouldn’t be in a relationship with all of them. 
However if I don’t find a woman sexually attractive I’m not going to give them the chance. 
Why would I get involved with someone I didn’t want to fuck?
There is no one special person or soul mate. There is no meant to be or fate.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I like this! I find social media so toxic. People are always linking their shit in their bios and I think ok do you wanna date or just get followers hahah.
> I like a lot of my alone time. I enjoy cooking for one, squatting in peace, making my own routine.
> But often I have that mindset of ok id totally love to be planning a mountain trip with my special person right now . I really go back and forth.  But I worry about the future me and what she will have wished I worked harder at, and ill assume it would absolutely be a relationship


I share that exactly in the way I often think about how nice it would be to take a little relaxing vacation with a special someone. One day maybe.  I don't need or desire followers. I've shared my story here which is long and boring but I did in hopes of helping others with weight loss. The bodybuilding side came as a side effect turned addiction. I do like my alone time for training and prepping but I like to believe if we found someone like us in terms of the lifestyle that part would also be better spent with someone special. The future me would probably wish I'd worked harder at forgiving/forgetting all the shit I've been through in life. The old dog still struggles with old demons.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sounds like she has 2 options. Get vaxxed or stay single.


3rd option, move to Florida where no vaxx passes are required


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 3rd option, move to Florida where no vaxx passes are required


It is nice living in a state where there’s no Covid restrictions and only shut down for 3 weeks. I’m not in Florida though


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 3rd option, move to Florida where no vaxx passes are required


Hahhaa i think about moving to Florida daily !!! 
I adopted a manatee that lives there too. I could finally meet her , AND live without restrictions. 
"I see this as an absolute win! "


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hahhaa i think about moving to Florida daily !!!
> I adopted a manatee that lives there too. I could finally meet her , AND live without restrictions.
> "I see this as an absolute win! "


ill take u out if u move to south flo


----------



## Send0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ill take u out if u move to south flo


Don't trust Bundy, it's a trap! 🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Don't trust Bundy, it's a trap! 🤣


It will be squats and weed .. I’ll make her pothead look like a newb .. mayb dinner mayb


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

Honestly squats and weed sounds great,  lol.  As long as there's snacks dinner ain't needed


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Honestly squats and weed sounds great,  lol.  As long as there's snacks dinner ain't needed


Wait a minute was that a love connection we all just witnessed? ❤️ 💕


----------



## Send0 (Feb 28, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wait a minute was that a love connection we all just witnessed? ❤️ 💕


If a woman likes an idea, it doesn't mean she wants to be the person's girlfriend.

FFS, I learned this in kindergarten 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If a woman likes an idea, it doesn't mean she wants to be the person's girlfriend.
> 
> FFS, I learned this in kindergarten 🤣🤣🤣🤣


I’ve got hope for these 2 crazy kids


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

Lmao the shy insecure girl and the dude who just wants pussy hahah I don't see it selling out at the box office...


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Lmao the shy insecure girl and the dude who just wants pussy hahah I don't see it selling out at the box office...


I already got my tickets on presale.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 28, 2022)

Lmao the shy insecure girl and the dude who just wants pussy hahah I don't see it selling out at the box office
Hmmm........ Florida is pretty nice......
Hopefully you have seen these movies otherwise the joke isn't going to land.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Lmao the shy insecure girl and the dude who just wants pussy hahah I don't see it selling out at the box office...


correction ...Im the guy that just gets pussy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2022)

I dont mean to be disgusting jenn even though girls seem to love it..I would be respectful as we are both members of ug and as a founding member i would be obligated to treat u ...nice


----------



## GSgator (Feb 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If a woman likes an idea, it doesn't mean she wants to be the person's girlfriend.
> 
> FFS, I learned this in kindergarten 🤣🤣🤣🤣


What do you mean I thought if she looked at you she wanted to be your girlfriend am I missing something here lol.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So if men on dating apps just want sex, what are the single, middle aged men who are tired of the bar scene, and likely working from home, doing to try to get into  relationships if they don't just want to get laid?


I think I'm one of those guys, and I have no idea whatsoever. In the meantime, Tinder is a poor substitute.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

Well don't worry I've moved on to bumble lol 





Ok so the above is a standard profile. Please tell me wtf. The pronouns and the vax status are NOT required. 
Tell me why a grown ass man who isn't one of these trans /bi/lqbtqrspt people needs to put he/him in the profile. 
Wouldn't it be fucking obvious what your gender is. 
Like ...
I'm sorry to bitch,  but I just don't like society anymore.
Tinder was sleezy,  but bumble feels like a place I just do not belong. 
Expect me to be withdrawing my online dating attempts very soon. 
Thx for all the input!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well don't worry I've moved on to bumble lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid liberals do that shit . Avoid this fag


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Stupid liberals do that shit . Avoid this fag


But look at his political stance in his bio too !! Wtf!! Its a scary place when conservatives are putting pronouns and shit!!


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> But look at his political stance in his bio too !! Wtf!! Its a scary place when conservatives are putting pronouns and shit!!



You seem unhappy that he put all that information in his profile. Would you rather waste time messaging and maybe going on a date before you found all that out?


----------



## DF (Feb 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> He's telling me this weird story about how his friend left so he stripped naked to play with himself and then his friend came back because his cab wasn't there yet.
> "I was full stroking too"
> I think he thinks this turns me on ...


Some guys watch too much porn & actually think the ladies are turned on by these scenarios.  Odd


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> You seem unhappy that he put all that information in his profile. Would you rather waste time messaging and maybe going on a date before you found all that out?


I would rather these pieces of information not even be relevant or part of people's bios .
I dont need to know someone's vaccination records or history. 
Talking to a vaccinated person isn't a waste of time if we still can converse nicely.


----------



## ftf (Feb 28, 2022)

I filled out a bumble profile and it feels like taking a test. I don't have a lot to say about myself so when the box comes up for vax status or personal pronouns I think, Hey, I know the answer to this! I got the vax and I am a man. Never thought how it might turn some girls off. Is it better to be mysterious in this regard?


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 28, 2022)

I agree. 
I have been dates with a few girls in the last 6 months who are not vaccinated and it was not an issue at all for either of us. 
For the he/she/him/her thing, I wouldn't look in to that too much. The apps prompt for the user to answer that and I imagine a lot of people are just filling out everything they are asked to.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 28, 2022)

ftf said:


> I filled out a bumble profile and it feels like taking a test. I don't have a lot to say about myself so when the box comes up for vax status or personal pronouns I think, Hey, I know the answer to this! I got the vax and I am a man. Never thought how it might turn some girls off. Is it better to be mysterious in this regard?


This is good insight from both you guys!

I don't want to give any wrong advice , and I don't know what type of girls your after, but for me or anyone else that's tired of the woke/covid stuff it is a turn off. 
These things just aren't important. Interests, passions, what you're looking for ect.. are what's important. Putting vax status and pronouns often feels like virtual signaling .

And I often think like ok.. I think disclosing STDs are more relevant than if you had your covid booster lol, but nobody puts that in there.

The apps,  like most social media are probably part of the narrative so that's why those prompts are even there.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I agree.
> I have been dates with a few girls in the last 6 months who are not vaccinated and it was not an issue at all for either of us.
> For the he/she/him/her thing, I wouldn't look in to that too much. The apps prompt for the user to answer that and I imagine a lot of people are just filling out everything they are asked to.



Well hopefully people are a bit more careful when they do their profile. I would never list pronouns. I wouldn't put vax status, and there are other things I would not list as well. 



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> This is good insight from both you guys!
> 
> I don't want to give any wrong advice , and I don't know what type of girls your after, but for me or anyone else that's tired of the woke/covid stuff it is a turn off.
> These things just aren't important. Interests, passions, what you're looking for ect.. are what's important. Putting vax status and pronouns often feels like virtual signaling .
> ...


It is totally virtue signaling. Like putting a pic of yourself wearing a mask in your profile. I want to see a girl's face, not that she wears a mask. Excellent point bout STDs!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 1, 2022)

Well I'm officially done bumble. It's super political and is now forcing me to pick a cause. "Pick a cause and we'll donate to shitty organizations that you don't care about". No thanks, fuck off. 

Saw Jay on there, probably trying to match with people so he can just text good morning beautiful and then refuse to meet.

Ok, I'm officially beyond bitter lol .
I'll just focus efforts elsewhere and forget about trying to date.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well I'm officially done bumble. It's super political and is now forcing me to pick a cause. "Pick a cause and we'll donate to shitty organizations that you don't care about". No thanks, fuck off.
> 
> Saw Jay on there, probably trying to match with people so he can just text good morning beautiful and then refuse to meet.
> 
> ...



I literally deleted bumble myself 2days ago. The only ppl that swiped on me there was obese women, bots, and trannies.

And that trainer chick I matched with on Hinge.... haven't heard from her since the 26th, texted her yesterday some food pics to try n draw her out but no bueno...she usually texted me a few times during a random part of the day but who knows...she still has me matched with her on hinge..

Just gonna leave it be and w/e happens happens....I threw an extra line out...nothing more I can do..

-quick vent-

The worst part is that I was suppose to get rehired for a new company yesterday cuz I got laid off Friday but my Unions business agent never saved my new number, so they couldn't get in touch with me and someone else took my spot and now I gotta fill out for unemployment 😒..😮‍💨..😔

But on the bright side my toxins are fully expelled from my colon, I just made (2) 50ml jars of Anavar for myself and now I get to fully utilize my time on diet, training, video games, and the dawgs...just gotta keep my mind busy to try and stay out of a sunken place...

But...

Let's talk about Jay.....


he sucks...😄😄.. you'll find better


----------



## ftf (Mar 1, 2022)

Yeah! Jay is a dumb pothead anyway. He meant to text back, but just forgot to hit send.

My personality type is FTMF.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2022)

ftf said:


> My personality type is FTMF.



Female To Male Fanny...

....Just say you like tranny butts bruh, it's cool 🤙🏾


----------



## ftf (Mar 1, 2022)

I guess I could just go along with that but....

FTMF​Description of a general attitute, and/or state of mind that leans heavily on the side of not caring. FTMF - Fuck Them Motherfuckers/Motherfuckas.

For those that don't know.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2022)

Hahaha
Juicey Approves 😎🧃...


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn .
> A guy who is into lifting,  but isn't just there for a hook up.
> Perhaps that combination doesn't even exist .
> I dont need a fucking husband here  , but hook ups don't appeal to me in the slightest.
> ...


You don't want a husband but you don't want hookups, you just want a friend? On a dating app? I mean the problem is you here, sooner you understand that sooner you fix the whole ordeal. 

Plus no sane man would start dating a woman without going quite quick for sex because I don't invest time and possible emotion if I don't know that we can have great sex together.

Yeah you find weirdos and retards but we all do. Men find retarded women and women find the same, this is life BUT then you find enjoyable ppl as well, you find persons that don't want to many strings attached, some other they are searching for a lot more instead etc.

But you don't want both, or you are fooling yourself about it.

Here in Italy we have a way of saying that goes like this: you want your wife drunk and your bottle of wine full.

You and Nissan have zero game and keeping blaming the other about it. 

When everyone you find is a weirdos or it goes to shit, you should ask yourself few questions.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I like hiking. Going to the mountains would be the only kind of traveling I'd actually love to do.
> I like cooking, but I think its because I really like eating haha.
> I like writing and watching movies.
> But is watching movies even an interest or just relaxation time, I dunno.
> My main focus is lifting obviously, but I'm not sure if my other interests count as interests or just things I find relaxing


Watching movie could be an interest if you are passionate about the whole cynemathography thing. If you just watch movie with your brain half shut or your "movie" are mostly romantic comedies or action movie well then nope movie is not one of your interest.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lets me tell u a guy secret .We like to sample the goods before putting in to much time effort or money


What I did fucking said... Bundy if you were in Italy I would throw my wife pussy at you... Fucking neanderthal that you are ❤️


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Let a person talk on the date and that will always reveal their character


What if the person just let you talk instead or keeps asking question about you and doesn't reveal much? Do you think everyone is a fucking pussy feminist that loves to talk about himself? No man that knows how to pick up women will reveal his character easily. Only fools does it.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I get that.  I guess for me I don't typically get lusty into a guy until I feel super comfortable with him. I'm not really down to bang quickly. I'm shy and I get nervous. But if I've hung out a bunch with him and feel like I could be vulnerable in that way then I feel better about moving it forward.
> I dont think there's a right or wrong, i personally just need to be comfortable


A psychiatrist and a psychologist could maybe fix you. Tinder wont


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 3, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> What if the person just let you talk instead or keeps asking question about you and doesn't reveal much? Do you think everyone is a fucking pussy feminist that loves to talk about himself? No man that knows how to pick up women will reveal his character easily. Only fools does it.


If you don't have any type of character most women will get bored quickly. So if you just want quick pussy it might work. But if you have charm and a character that keeps them in suspense then pussy will always be at arms reach. You may not love talking about yourself but you definitely like to talk. 🤣 Your character doesn't always become exposed talking about yourself it's just talking in general. So I'm guessing Italy women are probably a little more simpler then American. I'm just guessing of course. I actually prefer a chase for my meals and earn my trophies.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 3, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Do you think everyone is a fucking pussy feminist that loves to talk about himself? No man that knows how to pick up women will reveal his character easily. Only fools does it.



Disagree, that's some real dated thinking. 

Character is key, and more importantly it's attractive. When a woman agree and vibe off your character it makes them all that much invested. 

Obviously if you're just looking for hookups it's best to keep things close to the chest, but if you're trying to actually get to know someone the guarded, walled off bullshit is just what weak and emotionally immature people do. 


I've had A LOT of success on both fronts. Sure I'm single now but I have had some really great relationships and a body count that could make a priest sick. And that's with never being in a "hook up" phase where all I was looking for was tail. 


Tldr; bullshitting gets you bullshit. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> If you don't have any type of character most women will get bored quickly. So if you just want quick pussy it might work. But if you have charm and a character that keeps them in suspense then pussy will always be at arms reach. You may not love talking about yourself but you definitely like to talk. 🤣 Your character doesn't always become exposed talking about yourself it's just talking in general. So I'm guessing Italy women are probably a little more simpler then American. I'm just guessing of course. I actually prefer a chase for my meals and earn my trophies.


Italy women are simpler then american? Ahahhahahahahahhahaha
I have got pussy thrown at me in USA. Get the fuck out of here 😂

You can have charm and character without talking about yourself or giving out personal information or revealing completely the kind of person you are.

It's not about what you say sometime it's how you say it.
You can have a brilliant conversation about many things that maybe are not even related to you. I'm really passionate about medicine for example, I'm not a medic, I have no medical background, I had many times doctor thinking I was a colleague and assuming directly I was. You can apply this to many other things IF you are able to.

Of course the average man is ignorant and have almost zero knowledge of anything that is not half ass shite and still if you have game you can pick up women like it's Christmas. Look at bundy for fuck sake ❤️

Women loves to talk, let them talk, women loves to expose themselves, let them do it and learn to read them and use those information at your advantages, but know how to sail into a sea of bullshit and half ass truth.

Emotions are the culprit here, women love emotional roller coaster, give a ride on one of those and you will have her. Keep the roller coaster going and you both will do great


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Disagree, that's some real dated thinking.
> 
> Character is key, and more importantly it's attractive. When a woman agree and vibe off your character it makes them all that much invested.
> 
> ...


Who's said anything about bullshitting lol? You just stop being a primadonna like most men are in 2022 and shut the fuck up. That's the key. Know how to keep a conversation alive, know how to talk about stuff just know how to not be oversharing or revealing what kind of person you are to soon. Let her dig for it. She needs to be curious about you, mistery is key.

Or go be a robot description like nissan and then get dumped even by a sexually open women because you dry up pussy better then the Sahara


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 19, 2022)

Any breaking news @Jenn_is_Jenning 😄


----------



## RISE (Mar 19, 2022)

I can only imagine what these sites would pair me with....

Interests:
Extreme metal
Muscle cars
Reptiles
Bodybuilding
Football
Wilderness
Hunting

Yet if you saw a pic of me, I look like I'm not into any of that.  Except bodybuilding and football of course.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2022)

I wont lie jenn is pretty hot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2022)

I bet she met a nice candian boy and are playing street hockey as we speak


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 19, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I bet she met a nice candian boy and are playing street hockey as we speak


Not so much lol...

I don't recall a single interaction with a guy since I last posted in this thread hahha. 
Things have opened up a bit in Alberta now though.  I bought a new gym membership today so maybe I'll meet someone there. 
I'm also going into office late April, but from what I can tell I work with all women. 
First day at the gym was nice today though. Nobody at this gym takes pictures of their ass for Instagram. 
A nerdy looking girl complimented my batman chuck taylors so maybe I'll make friends. 
Age range here seems to be better as well. More like 30-50. No loud club music, just rock playing quietly in the background.
I fit in a lot better here.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 19, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Not so much lol...
> 
> I don't recall a single interaction with a guy since I last posted in this thread hahha.
> Things have opened up a bit in Alberta now though.  I bought a new gym membership today so maybe I'll meet someone there.
> ...



Sounds like a good start to a better change of pace...happy to hear that 

now let's hope some candian bloke flashes you his wee little pecker in the parking lot 😄😄


----------



## RISE (Mar 20, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Not so much lol...
> 
> I don't recall a single interaction with a guy since I last posted in this thread hahha.
> Things have opened up a bit in Alberta now though.  I bought a new gym membership today so maybe I'll meet someone there.
> ...


There's a new gym that opened up next my work.  It's all dark with neon lights all around.  Looks like a fucking night club, no joke.

Heard it has good equipment, but I'm there to bust my ass, not feel like I need a long Island and a spray tan.

Edit:  found pics of this atrocity.


----------



## ftf (Mar 20, 2022)

Weird.


----------



## iGone (Mar 20, 2022)

RISE said:


> There's a new gym that opened up next my work.  It's all dark with neon lights all around.  Looks like a fucking night club, no joke.
> 
> Heard it has good equipment, but I'm there to bust my ass, not feel like I need a long Island and a spray tan.
> 
> ...


That's giving me a migraine just looking at pictures lol


----------



## RISE (Mar 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> That's giving me a migraine just looking at pictures lol


Pretty sure you need letro the minute you walk in through the doors.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> There's a new gym that opened up next my work.  It's all dark with neon lights all around.  Looks like a fucking night club, no joke.
> 
> Heard it has good equipment, but I'm there to bust my ass, not feel like I need a long Island and a spray tan.
> 
> ...


Lighting sucks. 

But that is some GOOD equipment. I'd train there. With night vision goggles.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> There's a new gym that opened up next my work.  It's all dark with neon lights all around.  Looks like a fucking night club, no joke.
> 
> Heard it has good equipment, but I'm there to bust my ass, not feel like I need a long Island and a spray tan.
> 
> ...


Yeah but who cares? You are there for training not to look around or to mind the fashion environment 😂

And I bet you can train well with that kind of equipment.


----------



## RISE (Mar 21, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah but who cares? You are there for training not to look around or to mind the fashion environment 😂
> 
> And I bet you can train well with that kind of equipment.


Yea...that's what I said.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 21, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Whats fatty juice? Like plus size dudes ? Why are fat guys the ones who like rap ? That's super confusing. Pretty sure I've met a lot of different body types who love a good Pac album lol



Man that rap shit is annoying to me. 

After about 10 minutes of hearing it I want to choke someone down or blow my own head off.  

I don't know why, but the bizzare hoots and chanting along with the bragging and degenerate lyrical portrayals just don't sit well with me.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> @Samp3i
> So let me guess this straight, you make a generalization based on someone's specific music taste, and that makes me autistic?
> If that isn't some incel logic, I don't know what is. Go back to 8chan.



Sorry man, but that shit ain't music.

Chanting and howling while bragging about degenerate actions and hostility just isn't music to me.

I go to a ghetto assed gym because it's close and have to blast headphones to drown out the rap music that plays during the day. 

But it's got good equipment and most of the other members spend more time posing in front of the mirrors than working out.    So it's worth it.


----------



## RISE (Mar 21, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Lighting sucks.
> 
> But that is some GOOD equipment. I'd train there. With night vision goggles.


It's not good equipment.  It's Matrix equipment.  I use to go to LA Fitness and they switched over to Matrix equipment for a large part of their gym, it's crap.  Always broken and the designs are shitty.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Man that rap shit is annoying to me.
> 
> After about 10 minutes of hearing it I want to choke someone down or blow my own head off.
> 
> I don't know why, but the bizzare hoots and chanting along with the bragging and degenerate lyrical portrayals just don't sit well with me.


Yeah, bragging like that is kind of like those dummies on the internet who are always e thugging, hooting and hollering and saying they are gonna fight some dude on a forum at some neighborhood corner store.

Those degenerates just don't sit well with me. Hyuck hyuck 🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Send0 (Mar 21, 2022)

Dumb drunk uncle Hughinn misunderstood Jenn's post. She likes rap; I know she likes Eminem and in the same post he quoted from her she even mentions people (including her) liking a good pac album.

Her response was to samp3i, who said that only fat people like rap on dating apps. She said that doesn't make sense, because she's pretty sure that there are all body types who like rap.

I guess I shouldn't fault Hughinn, given that he has the attention span and reading comprehension level of a 1st grader 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ftf (Mar 21, 2022)

One of my new favorites. And you can find video online of the artist shooting a guy in a Walmart.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, bragging like that is kind of like those dummies on the internet who are always e thugging, hooting and hollering and saying they are gonna fight some dude on a forum at some neighborhood corner store.
> 
> Those degenerates just don't sit well with me. Hyuck hyuck 🥴🥴🥴



I take it you listen to rap music.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I take it you listen to rap music.


I do, but my response was more because of your lack of reading comprehension skills and assuming that Jenn disliked rap.

That and the parallels between the thing you can't stand about rap and the things you say online so deliciously ironic.


----------



## iGone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I take it you listen to rap music.


If you're ignorant to believe the entirety of the rap or hip-hop genre is all of the things you posted previously then you're just making yourself look silly and even further proving my point about making dumb generalizations.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 21, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> He is worse then @nissan11 I have read the war thread and Nissan actually came out as not that autistic. He is just completely bad with women but I would hang out with him for a beer or a hunt in the forest



Sampy might be onto something. I’m always hearing and seeing people do some cray sh!t makes me wonder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 21, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I do, but my response was more because of your lack of reading comprehension skills and assuming that Jenn disliked rap.
> 
> That and the parallels between the thing you can't stand about rap and the things you say online so deliciously ironic.





iGone said:


> If you're ignorant to believe the entirety of the rap or hip-hop genre is all of the things you posted previously then you're just making yourself look silly and even further proving my point about making dumb generalizations.




Yo, yo, yo.... pop a cap in a bitch azz cuz bitchez ain't shit yo.  

I gotz my 9 on my nutz sack for yo ass beoch.


----------



## iGone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yo, yo, yo.... pop a cap in a bitch azz cuz bitchez ain't shit yo.
> 
> I gotz my 9 on my nutz sack for yo ass beoch.


I will clarify, I'm not saying there isn't music like that, because there certainly is.
But that's like someone saying they hate rock based on their only experience being rock radio stations playing nonstop shitty butt rock, with a sprinkle of classic rock and hair bands.
One in the same.


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2022)

RISE said:


> There's a new gym that opened up next my work.  It's all dark with neon lights all around.  Looks like a fucking night club, no joke.
> 
> Heard it has good equipment, but I'm there to bust my ass, not feel like I need a long Island and a spray tan.
> 
> ...


Is dancing in the squat rack encouraged?


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 21, 2022)

iGone said:


> I will clarify, I'm not saying there isn't music like that, because there certainly is.
> But that's like someone saying they hate rock based on their only experience being rock radio stations playing nonstop shitty butt rock, with a sprinkle of classic rock and hair bands.
> One in the same.




Okay man. I gotcha.

But, I just gotta dig at y'all one last time. All in good fun 😁

I can just see you and @Send0 rolling through the toughest street in the suburbs in moms Chevy lumina bee-bopping to some snap diggity dog .   Sideways ball caps, pants hanging off skinny pale asses and the whole nine yards 😂😆😆

@Jenn_is_Jenning  in the back wearing corn rows and throwing up hand signals and chanting along.  😂

Okay sorry , I'll shut up now.


----------



## iGone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Okay man. I gotcha.
> 
> But, I just gotta dig at y'all one last time. All in good fun 😁
> 
> ...


Don't hate on the lumina bro...
If you ever want to listen to rap that doesn't suck though, I've got plenty that aren't soiled in degenerate nonsense.


----------

